# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Քաղաքականություն > Միջազգային քաղաքականություն >  Սահակաշվիլի. խելագար, թե՞ իսկական հայրենասեր

## Invisible man

Վերջին օրերս մեծ աղմուկ է բարձրացել Վրաստանի նախագահ Մ. Սահակաշվիլու անվան շուրջը: Արևմտյան ու ռուսական լրատվամիջոցները հակասական մեկնաբանություններ են անում նրա գործողությունների վերաբերյալ: Ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք վարդերի հեղափոխության առաջնորդի վերաբերյալ:

----------

Adriano (24.12.2009)

----------


## ministr

Իսկ առաջինը երկրորդին ինչովա խանգարում? Այսինքն խելագար հայրենասեր չի կարող լինել?  :Smile:

----------

Adriano (23.12.2009), REAL_ist (23.12.2009)

----------


## Gayl

Չհասկացա թե էտ հարցը մեզ ինչու պետք է հուզի,գիժա թե հայրենասեր ա իրանցնա ու իրանց գործն ա:

----------


## Adriano

Իսկականից լավ ժամանակակից ու արդիական թեմա ես բացել: Վրաստանի նախագահ պարոն Սահակաշվիլի կերպարը կուրջ վերլուծության կարիք ունի, որը կօգնի մեզ և բոլորիս բոլորիս հասկանալ, թե վերջի վերջո ինչ է ցանկանում նա այս աշխարհից: Նախքան բուն թեմային անցնելը ես նշեմ, որ ես ինքս ոչ ռուսամետ, ոչ ամերիկամետ , ոչ էլ որևեմետ եմ, ես ուղղակի իմ կարծիքը կարտահայտեմ նրա մասին: Նախ եկեք տեսնենք թե Սահակաշվիլին ինչպես եկավ իշխանության: Նա փաստորեն իշխանության եկավ անօրինական ճանապարհով, փաստացի գահընկեց անելով նախկին նախագահին, ես չեմ շեշտում, որ նախկին նախագահը հրեշտակ էր սակայն, այնուամենայնիվ պարոն Սահակաշվիլին և ոչ մի անգամ լիգիտիմ իշխանություն չստացավ: Սա ես կարծում եմ լուրջ խնդիրա, չլինել սիրված սեփական երկրում, իրոք տխուրա, իսկ դիկտատուրաները երկար կյանք չեն ունենում: Հաջորդ խնդիրը պարոն Սահակաշվիլիու ոչ հավասարակշիռ քաղաքականությունն է: Ըստ նրա Ռուսաստանի նման երկրի հետ կողք կողքի ապրելով կարող է դառնալ ԱՄՆ նահանգ: Իսկ ավելի լուրջ Սահակաշվիլին վարում է մի քաղաքականություն, որն իմ կարծիքով դուրս է բոլոր խելքին մոտ ուղղություններից: Նախ և առաջ պետք է հասկանալ, որ ինչ էլ, որ լինի ռուսները ավելի արագ կհասնեն, քան ԱՄՆ-ն աշխարհի այն մյուս կողմից, երկրորդ ինչպես կարելի էր խզել մի երկրի հետ հարաբերությունները, որի հետ ամենամեծ սահմանը ունի,բացի այդ ՌԴ-ն մտնում է հզոր 8յակի մեջ, սա տնտեսական առումով այնպիսի շոկ, ցնցում է, որը բառերով նկարագրելը ուղղակի դժվար է: Հաջորդ հարցը դա Սահակաշվիլու կողմից Աբխազիայի և Օսեթիայի ուժով ձեռք բերելու խելագար միտքն էր: Ես կարծում եմ, որ Կովկասը շատ նուրբ տարծաշրջան է և նույնիսկ փոքր կայծը այս տարածաշրջանը կգցի էթնիկ բախումների, պատերազմների մեջ: Եվ Սահակաշվիլու կողմից այդ պատերազմների հրահրումը, իմանալով, որ ռուսաստանը, երբեք չի զիջի իր դիրքերը կովկասում, համարում եմ ուղղակի դրածոյի, խելագարի պահվածք: Այստեղ պարզ երևում է մի բան կամ Սահակաշվիլին ԱՄՆ հատուկ ծառայության անդամ է, որը ոչ թե մտածում է վրացիների մասին, այլ ԱՄՆ մասին, կամ մարդ որը լուրջ խնդիրներ ունի ուղեղի հետ: Հաջորդ խդիրը այն է, որ իշխանության եկել է մեկը, որը չգիտես, ամերիկաները ինչով է զբաղվել և փորձում է ջնջել այն ամենը թեկուզ և լավը, որ եղել է ինչու չէ սովետական վրաստանի պատմության մեջ: Հրահրելով երկրի ներսում ֆաշիստական, փաստացի ֆաշիստական գաղափարախոսության ծնունդը, որը հենված է դաժանության, մարդասպանությունների, հիշենք, որ պարոն <խելացի> Սահակաշվիլին վերացրեց իր մերձավորներին,հակաժողովրդական օրենքների, շրջապատի երկրների հետ ոչ բարեկամական կապերի վրա, փաստացի Վրաստանին հասցրել է մեկուսացման առջև: Սահակաշվիլու կառավարման տարիներին Վրաստանը կորցրեց իր թվացյալ տարածքի մոտ 40 տոկոսը, ոտնահարվեցին մարդկանց իրավունքները, փաստորեն կապը խզվեց մերձավոր բարեկամի հետ: Ես կարծում եմ այս մարդը ինչ-որ պլանով է եկել և իսկականից խելագար է: Եվ մեզ հայերիս համար շատ անհանգստացնող է ապրել մի երկրի կողքին, որն ամեն վարկյան կարող է դավաճանել աջ ու ձախ: Իմ կարծիքով ՌԴ-ն, Հայաստանը, Թուրքիան և Ադրբեջանը ու Իրանը շիզորֆրեննիկ Սահակաշվիլու կարիքը, այն էլ այս լարված տարածաշրջանում, այլևս չունեն: Որքան շուտ հեռանա այդ խայտառակ, այսպես կոչված քանդող սահակաշվիլին, այնքան բոլորս լավ կապրենք: :Think:

----------

Invisible man (26.12.2009), Marine-24 (24.12.2009)

----------


## Marine-24

Հիտլերն  էլ խելագար  էր,  բայց  հայրենասեր  էր:  Ես  կարծում  եմ  Սահակաշվիլին  պարզապես  պաշտոնամոլ  է,  ինչը  չէի  ասի  այն  ժամանակ,  երբ  նոր  էր  ընտրվել: Հանուն  իր  աթոռի  պատրաստ  է  ամեն  ինչ  ոտնատակ  տալու:  Իր  հայրենիքը  սիրող  ղեկավարը  պետք  է  հանուն  իր  ժողովրդի  բարորության  նաև իր մեջքը  ծռի,  ոչ  թե  ժողովրդի  մեջքը  ծռի  ամեն  անարժանի  մոտ: Ժողովրդական  ասացվածք  կա <<  շղոմքոր  գառը  օխտը  (յոթ)  մոր  կաթ  կուտի>>:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Սա ես կարծում եմ լուրջ խնդիրա, չլինել սիրված սեփական երկրում, իրոք տխուրա, իսկ դիկտատուրաները երկար կյանք չեն ունենում:


Պիտի հիասթափեցնեմ Ձեզ, հարգելի Adriano, բայց *Սաակաշվիլիին Վրաստանում սիրում են*։ Եվ ավելի քան սիրում են։ Եթե Դուք նման տպավորություն եք ստացել արտերկրի մամուլի հրապարակումներից, ապա դրանց մոտեցումներն այնքան հակասական են, որ որ անհնար է թացը չորից զատել։ Իսկ եթե այդպես եք եզրակացրել Վրաստանում տեղի ունեցող «200000-անոց» ցույցերի կադրերից, ապա թույլ տվեք հիշեցնել, որ նրա իշխանության գալուց հետո ավելի քան 50000 մարդ հայտնվել է բանտում կաշառակերության, պաշտոնեական դիրքի չարաշահման, պետության փողերը յուրացնելու կամ անհիմն վատնելու և այլ նմանատիպ մեղադրանքներով։ Եվ հաստատ դրանց գերակշիռ մեծամասնությունը (եթե ոչ բոլորը) միանգամայն արդարացիորեն է այդ բախտին արժանացել։ Բնական է, որ յուրաքանչյուր բանտարկված գոնե 4 ազգական կարող է ունենալ, որոնք դուրս կգան նախագահի դեմ բողոքելու։ 
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է նրա լեգիտիմությանը, ապա դա շա՜տ վիճահարույց հարց է. անձամբ ինձ համար մի բան է կարևոր. նայեք, թե ինչ վիճակում էր Վրաստանը և ինչքան էր զիջում Հայաստանին մինչև Սաակաշվիլիի իշխանության գալը, հետո էլ համեմատեք, թե այժմ ինչքան առաջ է մեզնից բոլոր ցուցանիշերով։
Եվ երրորդ. Սաակաշվիլին վրացիների պես շովինիստ ազգին բավական հանդուրժողականություն է սովորեցրել. նա որևէ տեսակի ֆաշիստական գաղափարախոսություն չի հրահրում։ Եթե Սովետական Վրաստանի ժամանակներում և Շևարդնաձեի օրոք հայերը Թբիլիսիում իրենց 3-րդ տեսակի մարդ էին զգում, վախենում էին անգամ հայերեն խոսել, ապա այժմ ոչ մի հայ չի վախենում ազատ զբոսնել Թբիլիսիի փողոցներով։ Մարդիկ վստահ են, որ իրենց իրավունքների ցանկացած ոտնահարման դեպքում յուրաքանչյուր փողոցի անկյունում կանգնած ոստիկան կպաշտպանի իրենց՝ անկախ ազգային պատկանելությունից։ Վրաստանում մեկին ազգային պատկանելության համար վիրավորանք հասցնելը չափազանց խիստ է պատժվում։
Եվ ի տարբերություն Հայաստանի՝ *ԱՅՆՏԵՂ ՕՐԵՆՔՆԵՐԸ ԳՈՐԾՈՒՄ ԵՆ*, ոչ թե մնում են թղթի վրա։
Եթե տեսնեք, թե մարդիկ ինչ ցավով են մտածում, որ 2013-ին Սաակաշվիլիի պաշտոնավարման ժամկետը լրանում է, նման թյուրըմբռնում չեք ունենա։
Գրառումս ներշնչված չէ մամուլի տեսություններից ու քաղաքագետների վերլուծություններից. այն կարելի է վերնագրել *ԱԿԱՆԱՏԵՍԻ ԱՉՔԵՐՈՎ*...

----------

Askalaf (25.12.2009)

----------


## Gayl

> Եվ ի տարբերություն Հայաստանի՝ *ԱՅՆՏԵՂ ՕՐԵՆՔՆԵՐԸ ԳՈՐԾՈՒՄ ԵՆ*, ոչ թե մնում են թղթի վրա։


Դե լավ հա էտ մի բանին չհավատացի:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Դե լավ հա էտ մի բանին չհավատացի:


Կարող ես համոզված լինել։

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Սահակաշվիլիին պիտի վարչապետ լիներ, ոչ թե նախագահ  :Smile:  (միտքը իմը չէ):
Ներքին քաղաքականության մեջ լիքը լավ բարեփոխումներ է արել: Իսկ արտաքին գործերին թող չխառնվի:

----------

ministr (24.12.2009), zanazan (21.01.2010), Երվանդ (24.12.2009), Նաիրուհի (24.12.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Սահակաշվիլիին պիտի վարչապետ լիներ, ոչ թե նախագահ  (միտքը իմը չէ):
> Ներքին քաղաքականության մեջ լիքը լավ բարեփոխումներ է արել: Իսկ արտաքին գործերին թող չխառնվի:


Կարծում եմ՝ առանց երկրի արտաքին քաղաքականությունը (մասնավորապես՝ Ռուսաստանի հետ) վերանայելու անհնար կլիներ իրականացնել այդ ներքին բարեփոխումները:

----------

davidus (24.12.2009), Rammer (24.12.2009), Ձայնալար (24.12.2009)

----------


## Gayl

> Կարող ես համոզված լինել։


Հայերի համար էլ ա՞ օրենքը նույն ուժով գործում:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Հայերի համար էլ ա՞ օրենքը նույն ուժով գործում:


Այո։ Եթե քեզ տարակուսանքի մեջ է գցում Չախալյանի գործը, ապա դա բոլորովին ուրիշ ոլորտ է։ Ցանկացած երկրում էլ ազգայնական տրամադրությունները ճնշվում են։ Իսկ առօրյայում հայերը իրենց որևէ կերպ ճնշված չեն զգում, էլ չասեմ, որ հատկապես Ջավախքի հանդեպ յուրահատուկ ուշադրություն է ցուցաբերվում։ Ինձ համար էլ շատ անակնկալ էր այդ ամենը սեփական աչքերով տեսնելը, որովհետև այստեղ հնչող հայտարարությունները լսելով՝ բոլորովին այլ տրամադրվածությամբ էի գնացել։ Ապշած էի։ Այն, ինչը մենք անվանում ենք «ճնշումներ հայերի նկատմամբ», ոչ այլ ինչ է, քան ընդամենը հայերին հասկացնելու փորձ, որ նրանք այդ երկրի քաղաքացիներն են և պարտավոր են հարգել այն։ Օրինակ՝ պահանջում են, որ հայերը վրացերեն իմանան։ Վա՞տ են անում։ Պատկերացրեք՝ եզդիները հայերեն չիմանային և կտրականապես հրաժարվեին սովորել. ի՞նչ կանեինք մենք։

----------


## h.s.

> Այո։ Եթե քեզ տարակուսանքի մեջ է գցում Չախալյանի գործը, ապա դա բոլորովին ուրիշ ոլորտ է։ Ցանկացած երկրում էլ ազգայնական տրամադրությունները ճնշվում են։ Իսկ առօրյայում հայերը իրենց որևէ կերպ ճնշված չեն զգում, էլ չասեմ, որ հատկապես Ջավախքի հանդեպ յուրահատուկ ուշադրություն է ցուցաբերվում։ Ինձ համար էլ շատ անակնկալ էր այդ ամենը սեփական աչքերով տեսնելը, որովհետև այստեղ հնչող հայտարարությունները լսելով՝ բոլորովին այլ տրամադրվածությամբ էի գնացել։ Ապշած էի։ Այն, ինչը մենք անվանում ենք «ճնշումներ հայերի նկատմամբ», ոչ այլ ինչ է, քան ընդամենը հայերին հասկացնելու փորձ, որ նրանք այդ երկրի քաղաքացիներն են և պարտավոր են հարգել այն։ Օրինակ՝ պահանջում են, որ հայերը վրացերեն իմանան։ Վա՞տ են անում։ Պատկերացրեք՝ եզդիները հայերեն չիմանային և կտրականապես հրաժարվեին սովորել. ի՞նչ կանեինք մենք։


Բայց ամեն ինչ պետք չի էտքան պայծառ գույներով ներկայացնել: Ջավախքից ընկերներ ունեմ ու իրանց ասածները էտքան էլ հուսադրող չեն:

----------


## Gayl

> Այո։ Եթե քեզ տարակուսանքի մեջ է գցում Չախալյանի գործը, ապա դա բոլորովին ուրիշ ոլորտ է։ Ցանկացած երկրում էլ ազգայնական տրամադրությունները ճնշվում են։ Իսկ առօրյայում հայերը իրենց որևէ կերպ ճնշված չեն զգում, էլ չասեմ, որ հատկապես Ջավախքի հանդեպ յուրահատուկ ուշադրություն է ցուցաբերվում։ Ինձ համար էլ շատ անակնկալ էր այդ ամենը սեփական աչքերով տեսնելը, որովհետև այստեղ հնչող հայտարարությունները լսելով՝ բոլորովին այլ տրամադրվածությամբ էի գնացել։ Ապշած էի։ Այն, ինչը մենք անվանում ենք «ճնշումներ հայերի նկատմամբ», ոչ այլ ինչ է, քան ընդամենը հայերին հասկացնելու փորձ, որ նրանք այդ երկրի քաղաքացիներն են և պարտավոր են հարգել այն։ Օրինակ՝ պահանջում են, որ հայերը վրացերեն իմանան։ Վա՞տ են անում։ Պատկերացրեք՝ եզդիները հայերեն չիմանային և կտրականապես հրաժարվեին սովորել. ի՞նչ կանեինք մենք։


Եզդիներին չեն ստիպում որ հայերեն սովորեն,ուղակի նրանք չեն կարող հայերեն չիմանան:
Նաիրուհի եթե վրացի լինեի կասեի լավ ենք անում,բայց ոչ ես եմ վրացի ոչ էլ դու հիմա քո հարցը քեզ տամ՝ լա՞վ են անում:
Այդպես ստիպում են որ նրանք ձուլվեն վրացիներին ու ինչքան հնարավորա արագ:

----------


## Norton

> Այո։ Եթե քեզ տարակուսանքի մեջ է գցում Չախալյանի գործը, ապա դա բոլորովին ուրիշ ոլորտ է։ Ցանկացած երկրում էլ ազգայնական տրամադրությունները ճնշվում են։ Իսկ առօրյայում հայերը իրենց որևէ կերպ ճնշված չեն զգում, էլ չասեմ, որ հատկապես Ջավախքի հանդեպ յուրահատուկ ուշադրություն է ցուցաբերվում։ Ինձ համար էլ շատ անակնկալ էր այդ ամենը սեփական աչքերով տեսնելը, որովհետև այստեղ հնչող հայտարարությունները լսելով՝ բոլորովին այլ տրամադրվածությամբ էի գնացել։ Ապշած էի։ Այն, ինչը մենք անվանում ենք «ճնշումներ հայերի նկատմամբ», ոչ այլ ինչ է, քան ընդամենը հայերին հասկացնելու փորձ, որ նրանք այդ երկրի քաղաքացիներն են և պարտավոր են հարգել այն։ Օրինակ՝ պահանջում են, որ հայերը վրացերեն իմանան։ Վա՞տ են անում։ Պատկերացրեք՝ եզդիները հայերեն չիմանային և կտրականապես հրաժարվեին սովորել. ի՞նչ կանեինք մենք։


Մենակ ավելացնեմ, որ վրացերեն իմանալը հենց հայերի շահերից է բխում, քանի որ հնարավորություն է ստեղծում պետական հիմնարկություններում աշխատել, ինչու չէ բարձր պաշտոնների հասնել ու հայերի շահերը հենց այդպես պաշտպանել:

----------

Նաիրուհի (24.12.2009)

----------


## Norton

> Եզդիներին չեն ստիպում որ հայերեն սովորեն,ուղակի նրանք չեն կարող հայերեն չիմանան:
> Նաիրուհի եթե վրացի լինեի կասեի լավ ենք անում,բայց ոչ ես եմ վրացի ոչ էլ դու հիմա քո հարցը քեզ տամ՝ լա՞վ են անում:
> Այդպես ստիպում են որ նրանք ձուլվեն վրացիներին ու ինչքան հնարավորա արագ:


Ինչու եզդիները չեն կարող: Ձուլվելու խնդիր չկա, ոչ ոք չի ասում հայերենը մոռացեք, ասում են Վրաստանի քաղաքացի եք, ծնվել, մեծացել և ապրում եք Վրաստանում, բարի եղեք վրացերեն սովորեք, վա՞տ բան ա: Հայերը որ մի ոլորտում կամ ընկերությունում չեն կարողանում աշխատեն, քանի որ վրացերեն չգիտեն, էլ չեմ ասում պետական աշխատանքները, վատ կլինի հայազգի պաշտոնյա լինի վրացական կառավարությունում ասենք ու հայերի շահերը հենց այդպես պաշտպանի՞:
Ռուսաստանում 1 մլն-ից ավել հայ կա, պատկերացնում ես ասենք ռուսերեն չիմանան ու հրաժարվեն էլ սովորեն ու հետո բողոքեն, որ այստեղ իրենց աշխատանք չեն տալիս, որովհետև իրանց լեզվով բառ չենք հասկանում, նույնը վերաբերվումա այնտեղ ծնված-մեծացած հայերին:

----------

Նաիրուհի (24.12.2009)

----------


## Gayl

> Ինչու եզդիները չեն կարող: Ձուլվելու խնդիր չկա, ոչ ոք չի ասում հայերենը մոռացեք, ասում են Վրաստանի քաղաքացի եք, ծնվել, մեծացել և ապրում եք Վրաստանում, բարի եղեք վրացերեն սովորեք, վատ բան ա՞: Հայերը որ մի ոլորտում կամ ընկերությունում չեն կարողանում աշխատեն, քանի որ վրացերեն չգիտեն, էլ չեմ ասում պետական աշխատանքները, վատ կլինի հայազգի պաշտենյա լինի վրացական կառավարությունում ասենք ու հայերի շահերը հենց այդպես պաշտպանի՞:
> Ռուսաստանում 1-ից ավել հայ կա, պատկերացնում ես ասենք ռուսերեն չիմանան ու հրաժարվեն էլ սովորեն ու հետո բողոքեն, որ այստեղ իրենց աշխատանք չեն տալիս, որովհետև իրանց լեզվով բառ չենք հասկանում, նույնը վերաբերվումա այնտեղ ծնված-մեծացած հայերին:


Մի բան չեմ հասկանում:Վրացիները ստիպու՞մ են,որ վրացական դպրոցներում սովորեն,թե՞ հայկական դպրոցներում վրացերեն անցնեն,թե չէ խիստ կասկածում եմ որ Ջավախքցին վրացերեն չիմանա ,նույնը եղդիների վրով ասեմ,չկա եզդի որ հայերեն չիմանա,բոլորն էլ տիրապետում են հայերենին,ուղակի ջավախքցին չի կարող վրացերեն չիմանա:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Եզդիներին չեն ստիպում որ հայերեն սովորեն,ուղակի նրանք չեն կարող հայերեն չիմանան:
> Նաիրուհի եթե վրացի լինեի կասեի լավ ենք անում,բայց ոչ ես եմ վրացի ոչ էլ դու հիմա քո հարցը քեզ տամ՝ լա՞վ են անում:
> Այդպես ստիպում են որ նրանք ձուլվեն վրացիներին ու ինչքան հնարավորա արագ:


Լավ են անում։ Հայերն ինչու՞ պիտի վրացերեն չիմանան։ Ձուլելու խնդիր չկա. էդ մեր ազգային ինքնագիտակցությունն է այնքան թույլ, որ մենք ՎԱԽԵՆՈՒՄԵՆՔ վրացերեն սովորելուց, որովհետև կձուլվենք։ Ամեն տեղ էլ այդպես է. մենք շատ օտարամոլ ենք։ Ոչ մեկը ևս մեկ լեզու սովորելով չի ձուլվի, եթե գիտի, որ իր լեզուն, միևնույն է, առաջին տեղում պիտի լինի իր համար։ Ո՞վ է ստիպում, որ հայերն իրենց առօրյայում վրացերեն խոսեն։ Ռուսաստանում ո՞վ է հայերին ստիպում տանը ռուսերեն խոսել։ Եվ քանի՞ մարդու եք ճանաչում, որ հայ ծնողների զավակ լինելով, բայց Ռուսաստանում ծնված լինելով լավ հայերեն գիտի։ Սա ընդամենը ցույց է տալիս, որ մենք հայ ու հայրենասեր ենք, քանի դեռ չկա այլընտրանք։ Ես համոզված եմ, որ առաջին իսկ հարմար առիթի դեպքում գրեթե յուրաքանչյուր հայ կթողնի-կգնա Հայաստանից, մի թեթև «լավ գործի» խոստումով ազգանունը կփոխի, տանն էլ միայն օտար լեզվով կխոսի, որ իբր երեխաներն «ակցենտ չունենան»։ Խնդիրը վրացիները չեն, խնդիրը մեր մեջ է։ Մենք եզդիների տեղը լինեինք՝ վաղուց էինք ձուլվել-վերջացել...

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Մի բան չեմ հասկանում:Վրացիները ստիպու՞մ են,որ վրացական դպրոցներում սովորեն,թե՞ հայկական դպրոցներում վրացերեն անցնեն,թե չէ խիստ կասկածում եմ որ Ջավախքցին վրացերեն չիմանա ,նույնը եղդիների վրով ասեմ,չկա եզդի որ հայերեն չիմանա,բոլորն էլ տիրապետում են հայերենին,ուղակի ջավախքցին չի կարող վրացերեն չիմանա:


Gayl, Ջավախքում վրացական դպրոցներ գրեթե չկան. երևի 1-2 հատ։ Ես ջավախքցի եմ, մեր գյունը 2 դպրոց ունի, և ոչ մեկը վրացական չէ։ Ռուսական դպրոցներն ավելի շատ են։ Ջավախքում մատների վրա են հաշվվում մարդիկ, ովքեր գոնե որոշ չափով տիրապետում են վրացերենին։ Անձամբ ես դպրոցում 6 տարի «անցել եմ» վրացերեն և այբուբենից ու մինչև 20-ը հաշվելուց ավել բան չեմ իմացել։ Տես, դու էլ զարմացար, որովհետև աբսուրդ է, բայց փաստ. ՋԱՎԱԽՔՈՒՄ ՎՐԱՑԵՐԵՆ ՉԳԻՏԵՆ, անգամ շրջանային սակրեբուլոյի անդամները չգիտեն. մի թարգմանչուհի ունեն, որը Թբիլիսիից եկած հրամանները թարգմանում է հայերեն, իսկ սակրեբուլոյի՝ մայրաքաղաք ուղարկվելիք որոշումներն ու արձանագրությունները՝ վրացերեն։

----------


## Gayl

> Լավ են անում։ Հայերն ինչու՞ պիտի վրացերեն չիմանան։ Ձուլելու խնդիր չկա. էդ մեր ազգային ինքնագիտակցությունն է այնքան թույլ, որ մենք ՎԱԽԵՆՈՒՄԵՆՔ վրացերեն սովորելուց, որովհետև կձուլվենք։ Ամեն տեղ էլ այդպես է. մենք շատ օտարամոլ ենք։ Ոչ մեկը ևս մեկ լեզու սովորելով չի ձուլվի, եթե գիտի, որ իր լեզուն, միևնույն է, առաջին տեղում պիտի լինի իր համար։ Ո՞վ է ստիպում, որ հայերն իրենց առօրյայում վրացերեն խոսեն։ Ռուսաստանում ո՞վ է հայերին ստիպում տանը ռուսերեն խոսել։ Եվ քանի՞ մարդու եք ճանաչում, որ հայ ծնողների զավակ լինելով, բայց Ռուսաստանում ծնված լինելով լավ հայերեն գիտի։ Սա ընդամենը ցույց է տալիս, որ մենք հայ ու հայրենասեր ենք, քանի դեռ չկա այլընտրանք։ Ես համոզված եմ, որ առաջին իսկ հարմար առիթի դեպքում գրեթե յուրաքանչյուր հայ կթողնի-կգնա Հայաստանից, մի թեթև «լավ գործի» խոստումով ազգանունը կփոխի, տանն էլ միայն օտար լեզվով կխոսի, որ իբր երեխաներն «ակցենտ չունենան»։ Խնդիրը վրացիները չեն, խնդիրը մեր մեջ է։ Մենք եզդիների տեղը լինեինք՝ վաղուց էինք ձուլվել-վերջացել...


Ուրեմն ասեմ Նաիրուհի ջան չկա մի ազգ որ չձուլվի,եթե իհարկե պայմաններ ստեղծվեն,իսկ վրացիները այդ պայմաններն են փորձում ստեղծել,հայերը օտարամոլ չեն հակառակը աշխատում են այնպես անեն որ չձուլվեն,իսկ եզդիների հարցով ասեմ որ հանգիստ եղի նրանք մանրից ձուլվում են,ուղակի չգիտեմ մի հայ տղու ով ամուսնանում է եզդի աղջկա հետ,պատճառներից մեկը նրանց գեշ լինելն ա,դե իրանք իրանց մոտիկ բարեկամների հետ են ամուսնանում,օրինակ երկու հարազատ եղբոր երեխաներին բռնում ու պսակում են,չնայած արդեն սկսել են քրիստոնեական խաղեր տալ ու եկեղեցի բան են հաճախում,իհարկե ոչ բոլորն են կրոնափոխ եղել,բայց շատերին գիտեմ ովքեր քրիստոնեա են,բայց իրանց հարցը մի կողմ դնենք:
Ուրեմն Ռուսաստանում փոքրուց մեծացած հայերի զգալի մասը հայերեն գրել կարդալ չգիտի,իսկ դա գիտես ինչի է հանգեցնում,սխալ եմ ասու՞մ,իսկ մենք այսօր ուզում ենք այստեղից ջավախքցիներին ինչ որ խրատներ տանք,մենք դրությունը ավելի լավ չգիտենք ու չգիտենք իրականում ինչ է կատարվում ու եթե որոշել են այդպես վարվել ուրեմն համոզված եղի ինձանից էլ քեզանից էլ լավ գիտեն ինչ են անում:
Դու օրինակներ բերեցիր ես էլ կարամ հազար հատ օրինակ բերեմ,որ  ազգանուն չեն փոխում հայկական դպրոցներում են սովորում,հայը հայի հետ ա ամուսնանում,եկեղեցի ունեն և այլն:

----------

One_Way_Ticket (24.12.2009)

----------


## Gayl

> Gayl, Ջավախքում վրացական դպրոցներ գրեթե չկան. երևի 1-2 հատ։ Ես ջավախքցի եմ, մեր գյունը 2 դպրոց ունի, և ոչ մեկը վրացական չէ։ Ռուսական դպրոցներն ավելի շատ են։ Ջավախքում մատների վրա են հաշվվում մարդիկ, ովքեր գոնե որոշ չափով տիրապետում են վրացերենին։ Անձամբ ես դպրոցում 6 տարի «անցել եմ» վրացերեն և այբուբենից ու մինչև 20-ը հաշվելուց ավել բան չեմ իմացել։ Տես, դու էլ զարմացար, որովհետև աբսուրդ է, բայց փաստ. ՋԱՎԱԽՔՈՒՄ ՎՐԱՑԵՐԵՆ ՉԳԻՏԵՆ, անգամ շրջանային սակրեբուլոյի անդամները չգիտեն. մի թարգմանչուհի ունեն, որը Թբիլիսիից եկած հրամանները թարգմանում է հայերեն, իսկ սակրեբուլոյի՝ մայրաքաղաք ուղարկվելիք որոշումներն ու արձանագրությունները՝ վրացերեն։


Նաիրուհի բա խի ես այստեղ ապրում,քեզ չեմ հասկանում տեսականորեն մեկ այլ բան ես ասում բայց գործնականում մեկ այլ բան ես անում:

----------


## Norton

> Մի բան չեմ հասկանում:Վրացիները ստիպու՞մ են,որ վրացական դպրոցներում սովորեն,թե՞ հայկական դպրոցներում վրացերեն անցնեն,թե չէ խիստ կասկածում եմ որ Ջավախքցին վրացերեն չիմանա ,նույնը եղդիների վրով ասեմ,չկա եզդի որ հայերեն չիմանա,բոլորն էլ տիրապետում են հայերենին,ուղակի ջավախքցին չի կարող վրացերեն չիմանա:


Ես ընկերներ ունեմ Ջավախքից 20 տարի ապրել մեծացել են այդ երկրում, վրացերեն գամարջոբայից էն կողմ բան չգիտեն:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Ինձ մի ջավախքցի պատմում էր, որ դպրոցում "վրացերենի այբուբենը Մեսրոպ Մաշտոցն է ստեղծել" արտահայտության համար երկուս էր ստացել  :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> Ես ընկերներ ունեմ Ջավախքից 20 տարի ապրել մեծացել են այդ երկրում Վրացերեն գամարջոբայից էն կողմ չգիտեն:


Ապեր Ջավախքցին չի ուզում Վրաստան կոչվող երկրում ապրի,այստեղ ուսում են ստանում,շատերն այստեղ աշխատանք են գտնում ու այստեղ սկսում են ապրել և դա գոնե իմ համար ուրախալի փաստ ա:Ես էլ մարդ գիտեմ,որ Ջավախքից ա եկել ու հենց այս պահին ինքը Հոկտեմբերյանում ծառայում ա:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Ապեր Ջավախքցին չի ուզում Վրաստան կոչվող երկրում ապրի,այստեղ ուսում են ստանում,շատերն այստեղ աշխատանք են գտնում ու այստեղ սկսում են ապրել և դա գոնե իմ համար ուրախալի փաստ ա:Ես էլ մարդ գիտեմ,որ Ջավախքից ա եկել ու հենց այս պահին ինքը Հոկտեմբերյանում ծառայում ա:


Վրացիներն էլ են ուզում, որ հայերը Ջավախքից գնան: Ինչպիսի զուգադիպություն:

----------


## Gayl

> Ինձ մի ջավախքցի պատմում էր, որ դպրոցում "վրացերենի այբուբենը Մեսրոպ Մաշտոցն է ստեղծել" արտահայտության համար երկուս էր ստացել


Լավա պրծել,դրանք կարող ա դատական գործընթաց էլ սկսեին :Smile:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Ուրեմն ասեմ Նաիրուհի ջան չկա մի ազգ որ չձուլվի,եթե իհարկե պայմաններ ստեղծվեն,իսկ վրացիները այդ պայմաններն են փորձում ստեղծել,հայերը օտարամոլ չեն հակառակը աշխատում են այնպես անեն որ չձուլվեն,իսկ եզդիների հարցով ասեմ որ հանգիստ եղի նրանք մանրից ձուլվում են,ուղակի չգիտեմ մի հայ տղու ով ամուսնանում է եզդի աղջկա հետ,պատճառներից մեկը նրանց գեշ լինելն ա,դե իրանք իրանց մոտիկ բարեկամների հետ են ամուսնանում,օրինակ երկու հարազատ եղբոր երեխաներին բռնում ու պսակում են,չնայած արդեն սկսել են քրիստոնեական խաղեր տալ ու եկեղեցի բան են հաճախում,իհարկե ոչ բոլորն են կրոնափոխ եղել,բայց շատերին գիտեմ ովքեր քրիստոնեա են,բայց իրանց հարցը մի կողմ դնենք:
> Ուրեմն Ռուսաստանում փոքրուց մեծացած հայերի զգալի մասը հայերեն գրել կարդալ չգիտի,իսկ դա գիտես ինչի է հանգեցնում,սխալ եմ ասու՞մ,իսկ մենք այսօր ուզում ենք այստեղից ջավախքցիներին ինչ որ խրատներ տանք,մենք դրությունը ավելի լավ չգիտենք ու չգիտենք իրականում ինչ է կատարվում ու եթե որոշել են այդպես վարվել ուրեմն համոզված եղի ինձանից էլ քեզանից էլ լավ գիտեն ինչ են անում:
> Դու օրինակներ բերեցիր ես էլ կարամ հազար հատ օրինակ բերեմ,որ  ազգանուն չեն փոխում հայկական դպրոցներում են սովորում,հայը հայի հետ ա ամուսնանում,եկեղեցի ունեն և այլն:


Gayl, ես բավական լավ եմ տեղեկացված Ջավախքից, հավատա։ Ինչքան էլ չլինի, բարեկամներիս մեծամասնությունն այնտեղ է ապրում, ես էլ միշտ գնում-գալիս եմ։ Էլի եմ կրկնում. միայն ձույլ ազգային ինքնագիտակցությունը կարող է տվյալ դեպքում ձուլման պատճառ դառնալ։ Իսկ եթե մենք չունենք մեր շահը պաշտպանողներ երկրի վերին ատյաններում, ո՞վ է մեղավոր։ Եթե նույնիսկ վրացիների թշնամի համարենք, լեզուն իմանալ պետք է, որ իմանանք՝ ինչպես հաղթենք։ 
Իսկ վրացիները գիտե՞ս ինչպես են իրենց կողմը գրավում. անտեր, երեսի վրա թողնված Ջավախքին ուշադրություն են դարձնում, աստիճանաբար լուծում են խնդիրները, խրախուսում են. Հայաստանն այնքան ուշադրության կարոտ թողեց մեզ, որ ես ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարող մեղադրել հայրենակիցներիս, որ Սաակաշվիլիի մասին լեգենդներ են հյուսում, ինչպես Հին Արևելքում բարի ու արդարադատ արքաների մասին էին հյուսում։ Անտեր, ուշադրության կարոտ մարդիկ են։ Մեզ պետք էր, որ մեկը մեզ մարդու տեղ դներ։ Իսկ ձեզ համար ջավախքցի 1-2 սրիկայի պատգամավորական մանդատ տալը մեծահոգություն է համարվում։ Ժամանակին, երբ Ջավախքը ոտքի էր կանգնել, Մայր Հայաստանին միանալու շարժումներ էր սկսել, առաջին զսպողը հենց լևոնը եղավ, ու նրա ավանդույթները փայլուն կերպով շարունակվում են։ Հենց Ջավախքում մեկը մի քիչ փորձում է թպրտալ, մինչև վրացական իշխանությունների ձեռքերը «մեղավորին» կհասնեն, Հայաստանից են գլխին խփում, որ սուս մնա և իրենց ու «եղբայրական Վրաստանի» ջերմ հարաբերություններին չվնասի...
Ո՜ւֆ, էլի դարդերս բացվեցին...

----------


## Gayl

> Վրացիներն էլ են ուզում, որ հայերը Ջավախքից գնան: Ինչպիսի զուգադիպություն:


Դե իհարկե իրանց դա ձեռ ա տալիս,որ հետագայում հողի կռիվ չլինի համ էլ ուզում են իրանք իրանցով մնան:Իմ կարծիքով ավելի լավ կլինի գան Հայաստան միևնույնն է հայը երբեք էլ չի փորձի Ջավախքը վրացիքի ձեռից վերձնի ուստի ավելի լավա գան իրանց հայրենիքում ապրեն:

----------


## Norton

> Ապեր Ջավախքցին չի ուզում Վրաստան կոչվող երկրում ապրի,այստեղ ուսում են ստանում,շատերն այստեղ աշխատանք են գտնում ու այստեղ սկսում են ապրել և դա գոնե իմ համար ուրախալի փաստ ա:Ես էլ մարդ գիտեմ,որ Ջավախքից ա եկել ու հենց այս պահին ինքը Հոկտեմբերյանում ծառայում ա:


Բայց ինչու չպիտի ասենք Թբիլիսիի համալսարանում սովորի, այնտեղ աշխատի, կարիերա ապահովի, իր տունը ապահովի, որ Ջավախքում ավելի բարեկեցիկ ու ապահով ապրի:
Ջավախքցիների բողոքներից մեկն այն է, որ իրենց աշխատանքի չեն ընդունում, պատճառաբանելով, որ վրացերեն չգիտեն ու ճիշտ են անում: Պատկերացրու Հայաստանում որևէ վրացի փորձի աշխատանքի մտնել ու վրացերենից բացի ուրիշ լեզու չիմանա, կընդունեն?
Հայերի միակ առավելությունը այն է, որ Ջավախքում, ի տարբերություն ասենք Նախիջանի հայերի իր հողին կառչած է, ու ընդհակառակը պետք է այնպես անել, որ այնտեղի հայերը ոչ միայն Հայաստան, այլև ուրիշ երկրներ չգնան, ապրեն ու աշխատեն տեղում:

----------


## Gayl

> Gayl, ես բավական լավ եմ տեղեկացված Ջավախքից, հավատա։ Ինչքան էլ չլինի, բարեկամներիս մեծամասնությունն այնտեղ է ապրում, ես էլ միշտ գնում-գալիս եմ։ Էլի եմ կրկնում. միայն ձույլ ազգային ինքնագիտակցությունը կարող է տվյալ դեպքում ձուլման պատճառ դառնալ։ Իսկ եթե մենք չունենք մեր շահը պաշտպանողներ երկրի վերին ատյաններում, ո՞վ է մեղավոր։ Եթե նույնիսկ վրացիների թշնամի համարենք, լեզուն իմանալ պետք է, որ իմանանք՝ ինչպես հաղթենք։ 
> Իսկ վրացիները գիտե՞ս ինչպես են իրենց կողմը գրավում. անտեր, երեսի վրա թողնված Ջավախքին ուշադրություն են դարձնում, աստիճանաբար լուծում են խնդիրները, խրախուսում են. Հայաստանն այնքան ուշադրության կարոտ թողեց մեզ, որ ես ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարող մեղադրել հայրենակիցներիս, որ Սաակաշվիլիի մասին լեգենդներ են հյուսում, ինչպես Հին Արևելքում բարի ու արդարադատ արքաների մասին էին հյուսում։ Անտեր, ուշադրության կարոտ մարդիկ են։ Մեզ պետք էր, որ մեկը մեզ մարդու տեղ դներ։ Իսկ ձեզ համար ջավախքցի 1-2 սրիկայի պատգամավորական մանդատ տալը մեծահոգություն է համարվում։ Ժամանակին, երբ Ջավախքը ոտքի էր կանգնել, Մայր Հայաստանին միանալու շարժումներ էր սկսել, առաջին զսպողը հենց լևոնը եղավ, ու նրա ավանդույթները փայլուն կերպով շարունակվում են։ Հենց Ջավախքում մեկը մի քիչ փորձում է թպրտալ, մինչև վրացական իշխանությունների ձեռքերը «մեղավորին» կհասնեն, Հայաստանից են գլխին խփում, որ սուս մնա և իրենց ու «եղբայրական Վրաստանի» ջերմ հարաբերություններին չվնասի...
> Ո՜ւֆ, էլի դարդերս բացվեցին...


Վայ ես էտ Լևոնի ինչն եմ ասել :LOL: :Նաիրուհի ջան էտ որ թվականին ա Ջավախքը ոտքի կանգնել:

----------


## Norton

> Ժամանակին, երբ Ջավախքը ոտքի էր կանգնել, Մայր Հայաստանին միանալու շարժումներ էր սկսել, առաջին զսպողը հենց լևոնը եղավ, ու նրա ավանդույթները փայլուն կերպով շարունակվում են։ Հենց Ջավախքում մեկը մի քիչ փորձում է թպրտալ, մինչև վրացական իշխանությունների ձեռքերը «մեղավորին» կհասնեն, Հայաստանից են գլխին խփում, որ սուս մնա և իրենց ու «եղբայրական Վրաստանի» ջերմ հարաբերություններին չվնասի...
> Ո՜ւֆ, էլի դարդերս բացվեցին...


Ու ճիշտա, որովհետև շրջափակման վիճակում մի հատ էլ փակ վրացական սահման լինի լրիվ վիճակներս կդզվի:
Էլ չեմ ասում պատերազմի տարիներին, որ ամբողջ բեռնափոխադրումները Վրաստանով էր տեղի ունենում:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Նաիրուհի բա խի ես այստեղ ապրում,քեզ չեմ հասկանում տեսականորեն մեկ այլ բան ես ասում բայց գործնականում մեկ այլ բան ես անում:


Ասե՞մ։ Ես էլ եմ վախենում, որ եթե վերադառնամ Ջավախք ու մշտական բնակություն հաստատեմ այնտեղ, շուտով կսկսեմ Վրաստանն էլ սիրել, ինձ այնտեղ ավելի մարդ կզամ ու կմտածեմ, որ լավ Վրաստանի քաղաքացի լինելը լավ հայ լինելուց լավ է։
Դրա համար էլ ստիպված այստեղ եմ մնում, որ միշտ ինձ հայ զգամ, մտածեմ, որ իմ միակ հայրենիքում եմ, սա իմ երկիրն է, ու այստեղ պիտի ներդնեմ բոլոր ուժերս՝ փորձելով ինչ-որ բան դեպի լավը փոխել։ Թե չէ իմ ասած այլընտրանքը՝ Վրաստանի Հանրապետությունը, միշտ էլ կա, ինձ էլ՝ որպես այնտեղ ծնվածի, առաջին իսկ դիմումի դեպքում քաղաքացիություն կտան. Վրաստանն այդպիսի օրենք էլ ունի։

----------


## Gayl

> Բայց ինչու չպիտ ասենք Թբիլիսիի համալսրանում սովորի, այնտեղ աշխատի, կարիերա ապահովի իր տունը ապահովի, որ Ջավախքում ավելի բարեկեցիկ ու ապահով ապրի:
> Ջավախքցիների բողոքներից մեկն այն է, որ իրենց աշխատանք չեն ընդունում պատճառաբանելով, որ վրացերեն չգիտեն ու ճիշտ են անում: Պատկերացրու Հայաստանում որևէ վրացի փորձի աշխատանքի մտնել ու վրացերենից բացի ուրիշ լեզու չիմանա, կընդունեն?
> Հայերի միակ առավելությունը այն է, որ Ջավախքում, ի տարբերություն ասենք Նախիջանի ժողովոիրդը իր հողին կառչած է ու ընդհակառակը պետք է այնպես անել, որ այնտեղի հայերը ոչ միայն Հայաստան, այլև ուրիշ երկրներ չգնան, ապրեն ու աշխատեն տեղում:


Տրամաբանությունը չհասկացա,բայց ինչու՞ չհեռանան,ապրեն ու աշխատեն տեղում:
Արցախցիներին ասեիր ուրիշ բան,բայց այս պարագայում իմաստ չեմ տեսնում:

----------


## Norton

> Տրամաբանությունը չհասկացա,բայց ինչու՞ չհեռանան,ապրեն ու աշխատեն տեղում:
> Արցախցիներին ասեիր ուրիշ բան,բայց այս պարագայում իմաստ չեմ տեսնում:


Որովհետև դա իրենց հայրենիքն է ու իրենց պապերը, պապերի պապերը ապրել են այդ տարածքներում:
Հայաստանը թող նախ աշխարահասփյուռ հայերին, մանավանդ Ռուսաստանում ապրող, ետ վերադարձնի, նոր Ջավախքի մասին մտածի :Wink:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Վայ ես էտ Լևոնի ինչն եմ ասել:Նաիրուհի ջան էտ որ թվականին ա Ջավախքը ոտքի կանգնել:


Պետք չէ հեգնական խոսել։ Եթե ձեզ մի բանի մասին տեղեկություններ չեն հասել, չի նշանակում, որ դա չի եղել։ Ջավախքում շարժումները գլխավորողներն անգամ Աջարիայի իշխանությունների հետ են պայմանավորվածություններ ձեռք բերել՝ բեռները Աջարիայով ու Ջավախքով տեղափոխելու, որպեսզի Հայաստանը շրջափակման մեջ չհայտնվի։

----------


## Norton

> Պետք չէ հեգնական խոսել։ Եթե ձեզ մի բանի մասին տեղեկություններ չեն հասել, չի նշանակում, որ դա չի եղել։ Ջավախքում շարժումները գլխավորողներն անգամ Աջարիայի իշխանությունների հետ են պայմանավորվածություններ ձեռք բերել՝ բեռները Աջարիայով ու Ջավախքով տեղափոխելու, որպեսզի Հայաստանը շրջափակման մեջ չհայտնվի։


Չգիտեյի, որ Աջարիան ու Ջավախքը Վրաստանի սահամների մեջ չեն մտնում :Think:  :Wink:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Տրամաբանությունը չհասկացա,բայց ինչու՞ չհեռանան,ապրեն ու աշխատեն տեղում:
> Արցախցիներին ասեիր ուրիշ բան,բայց այս պարագայում իմաստ չեմ տեսնում:


Որովհետև ջավախահայությունը Հայաստանի թիկունքն է պահում։ Թե չէ վրացիների ուշքը չի գնում Հայաստանի համար։ Եթե Ջավախքը հայաթափվի, Վրաստանը շատ ավելի ագրեսիվ կդառնա Հայաստանի նկատմամբ։

----------

Chilly (03.03.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Որովհետև դա իրենց հայրենիքն է ու իրենց պապերը, պապերի պապերը ապրել են այդ տարածքներում:
> Հայաստանը թող նախ աշխարահասփյուռ հայերին, մանավանդ Ռուսաստանում ապրող ետ վերադարձնի, նոր Ջավախքի մասին մտածի


Հայաստանը ջավախքի մասին չի կարող մտածել,որովհետև էտքան ուժ չունի,իսկ հայերը Ջավախքում մնալով ձուլվելու են ու կապ չունի որ ժամանակին իրանց պապերի հողնա եղել,թող չկորցնեին:Դա էլ իրանց հայրենիքը չի դա վրացիներինն ա և եթե ուզում են հետագայում էլ հայ մնան ուրեմն պետք է Հայաստան վերադառնան և իհարկե ողջ աշխարհի սփյուռքի մասին է խոսքս գնում,եթե չեն ուզում ձուլվեն,պետք է Հայաստան վերադառնան:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Չգիտեյի, որ Աջարիան ու Ջավախքը Վրաստանի սահամների մեջ չեն մտնում


Աջարիան ինքնավարություն ունի, իսկ Ջավախքն ուզում էր միանալ Հայաստանին։ Աջարիայում պատրաստ էին աջակցելու, հատկապես որ Վրաստանը դրանից կթուլանար, և իրենց անկախանալու շանսերն էլ դրանից կմեծանային։

----------


## Gayl

> Պետք չէ հեգնական խոսել։ Եթե ձեզ մի բանի մասին տեղեկություններ չեն հասել, չի նշանակում, որ դա չի եղել։ Ջավախքում շարժումները գլխավորողներն անգամ Աջարիայի իշխանությունների հետ են պայմանավորվածություններ ձեռք բերել՝ բեռները Աջարիայով ու Ջավախքով տեղափոխելու, որպեսզի Հայաստանը շրջափակման մեջ չհայտնվի։


Ես ուզում էի թվականը իմանայի հետո պատասխանեի,բայց Norton ը արդեն պատասխանեց ու միանում եմ նրա կարծքին,ուրեմն ազերը մի կողմից թուրքը մի կողմից,մի հատ էլ վրացիք միանայի՞ն և դու հետևանքների մասին մտածու՞մ ես,մեզ կտրորեին եթե Ջավախքի խնդիր բարձրացնեին:

----------


## Gayl

> Որովհետև ջավախահայությունը Հայաստանի թիկունքն է պահում։ Թե չէ վրացիների ուշքը չի գնում Հայաստանի համար։ Եթե Ջավախքը հայաթափվի, Վրաստանը շատ ավելի ագրեսիվ կդառնա Հայաստանի նկատմամբ։


Չէ Նաիրուհի ջան չեմ հավատում,դու գիտե՞ս վրացիք տարեկան ինչքան միրգ ու չգիտեմ ինչեր են Հայաստանից կրում տանում,այսինքն այստեղ շահն է խոսում,համ մեզ է ձեռնտու լավ հարաբերությունները,համ էլ նրանց:

----------


## Norton

> Աջարիան ինքնավարություն ունի, իսկ Ջավախքն ուզում էր միանալ Հայաստանին։ Աջարիայում պատրաստ էին աջակցելու, հատկապես որ Վրաստանը դրանից կթուլանար, և իրենց անկախանալու շանսերն էլ դրանից կմեծանային։


Էս ինչ հեշտ ասեցիր, մի հատ էլ չմտնեիք Թբիլիսի՞ :Cool:

----------

Gayl (24.12.2009)

----------


## Gayl

> Աջարիան ինքնավարություն ունի, իսկ Ջավախքն ուզում էր միանալ Հայաստանին։ Աջարիայում պատրաստ էին աջակցելու, հատկապես որ Վրաստանը դրանից կթուլանար, և իրենց անկախանալու շանսերն էլ դրանից կմեծանային։


Ոչ մի շանս էլ չի կարող լինել,կարաս գոնե նկարագրես թե ոնց ես պատկերացնում այդ անկախացումը:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Հայաստանը ջավախքի մասին չի կարող մտածել,որովհետև էտքան ուժ չունի,իսկ հայերը Ջավախքում մնալով ձուլվելու են ու կապ չունի որ ժամանակին իրանց պապերի հողնա եղել,թող չկորցնեին:Դա էլ իրանց հայրենիքը չի դա վրացիներինն ա և եթե ուզում են հետագայում էլ հայ մնան ուրեմն պետք է Հայաստան վերադառնան


Ի՞նչ ես առաջարկում. Ստալինի գրչի մի շարժումով ՎՍՍՀ տարածքում հայտնված հողերըը էդպես էլ թողնեն վրացիների՞ն։ Մի անգամ տեղահանություն տեսած մարդիկ են, էն մի հողը թուրքին թողել են, հերիք չի՞։ Վաղն էլ կասեք՝ էս մեր երկիրն է, թողեք գնացեք ձեր երկիրը։ Ոնց որ արցախցիներին եք ասում։ Ինչքանով ես եմ իմ համերկրացիներին ճանաչում, նրանք դեռ բավական ժամանակ կդիմանան, չեն ձուլվի. մինչև էդ էլ, հուսով եմ, Հայաստանում ամեն բան կկարգավորվի։

----------


## Gayl

> Ի՞նչ ես առաջարկում. Ստալինի գրչի մի շարժումով ՎՍՍՀ տարածքում հայտնված հողերըը էդպես էլ թողնեն վրացիների՞ն։ Մի անգամ տեղահանություն տեսած մարդիկ են, էն մի հողը թուրքին թողել են, հերիք չի՞։ Վաղն էլ կասեք՝ էս մեր երկիրն է, թողեք գնացեք ձեր երկիրը։ Ոնց որ արցախցիներին եք ասում։ Ինչքանով ես եմ իմ համերկրացիներին ճանաչում, նրանք դեռ բավական ժամանակ կդիմանան, չեն ձուլվի. մինչև էդ էլ, հուսով եմ, Հայաստանում ամեն բան կկարգավորվի։


Չորով դավաճան հանեցիր :Smile: :
Արի իրատես լինենք,Ջավախքը վրացիներինն ա ու մենք չենք կարող այն առանձնացնենք,ուժ չունենք,միթե սխալ եմ ասում,թե սխալա ասա սխալա:
«թուրքին թողել են, հերիք չի՞» չեն թողել թողել ենք,Ջավախքը նույնպես թողել ենք,հիմա կարող ենք գնանք Վանա ծովի ափին հող առնենք ու բնակվենք,նույն իրավիճակը կլինի,բայց դա մերը չի դառնա,նույնը Ջավախքի հարցնա:
Իսկ արցախցին պտի Արցախում ապրի ,որովհետև եթե արցախցին գա Հայաստան ու Արցախը սարքեն անմարդաբնակ տարածք ապա շատ հեշտ ազերները կվերձնեն,ինչքան գիտեմ հիմա Արցախում 100.000 հայ ա ապրում,բա դա բանի նմանա՞,էտ ինչ թիվա՞:

----------


## Adriano

> Գրառումս ներշնչված չէ մամուլի տեսություններից ու քաղաքագետների վերլուծություններից. այն կարելի է վերնագրել ԱԿԱՆԱՏԵՍԻ ԱՉՔԵՐՈՎ...


Ինձ համար լրիվ հասկանալի է ձեր կարծիքը: Սակայն կարդալով քո գրածը, աչքերիս արդյունքներ եկան, հենա-հենա քիչ էր մնում լաց լինեի, բայց մեկ էլ հիշեցի, որ ախր պարոն Սահակաշվիլին վերացրեց իր մերձավորներին, պատերազմի մեջ ընկավ ռուսաստանի հետ, և վերջին դեպքերը սովետական բանակում կռվածների հուշարձանի պայթեցումը: Այսինքն Սահակշվիլին հրեշտակ չի:  Եվ Վրաստանում վարվող քաղաքականությունը միայն հանգեցրել է վախի ու տագնապի մթնոլորտի շիկացմանը: Ես Սահակաշվիլիին չեմ համարում ազգային հերոս, ինչպես դուք եք փորձում ներկայացնել:

----------


## Artgeo

Էկել եմ մի քիչ բզբզեմ էս գրառումը  :Blush:  Զգացմունքային գրառում չեմ անի, զուտ փաստեր կգրեմ  :Smile: 



> Իսկականից լավ ժամանակակից ու արդիական թեմա ես բացել: Վրաստանի նախագահ պարոն Սահակաշվիլի կերպարը կուրջ վերլուծության կարիք ունի, որը կօգնի մեզ և բոլորիս բոլորիս հասկանալ, թե վերջի վերջո ինչ է ցանկանում նա այս աշխարհից:


Չեմ համաձայնվի այս մասի հետ, քանի որ Սահակաշվիլիի կերպարը «խիստ արդիական» դարձավ նախագահ ընտրվելուց նույնիսկ առաջ և այն «խիստ արդիական» մնաց ռուսական, եվրոպական, հայկական էլ չեմ ասում վրացական ԶԼՄ-ների և ֆորումների համար մինչ օրս և կասկածներ ունեմ, որ մինչև 2013 թվականը կմնա և ենթադրում եմ, որ դեռ հետո էլ կքննարկվի։ Կարող եմ թեկուզ հենց Ակումբի էջերից բազմաթիվ ու բազմապիսի թեմաների օրինակներ բերեմ Սահակաշվիլիի վերաբերյալ, բայց չեմ անի, հավես ու ժամանակ չկա: Իմհկ սա կարևոր չի:



> Նախքան բուն թեմային անցնելը ես նշեմ, որ ես ինքս ոչ ռուսամետ, ոչ ամերիկամետ , ոչ էլ որևեմետ եմ, ես ուղղակի իմ կարծիքը կարտահայտեմ նրա մասին:


Սրա հետ միասին պիտի նշվի, որ դիրքորոշումը խիստ ռուսական է:  :Wink: 



> Նախ եկեք տեսնենք թե Սահակաշվիլին ինչպես եկավ իշխանության: Նա փաստորեն իշխանության եկավ անօրինական ճանապարհով, փաստացի գահընկեց անելով նախկին նախագահին, ես չեմ շեշտում, որ նախկին նախագահը հրեշտակ էր սակայն, այնուամենայնիվ պարոն Սահակաշվիլին և ոչ մի անգամ լիգիտիմ իշխանություն չստացավ:


Եկեք տեսնենք: Նախկին նախագահը ՀՐԱԺԱՐԱԿԱՆ տվեց, ժողովրդի կողմից մի քանի շաբաթ տևող ցույցերի արդյունքում… Պառլամենտի խոսնակ Նինո Բուրջանաձեն, ըստ Վրաստանի ՍԱՀՄԱՆԱԴՐՈՒԹՅԱՆ 40 օր իրականացրեց նախագահի պարտականությունները, ինչից հետո Սահակաշվիլին ընտրվեց նախագահ ընտրություններում ձայների 96,27% ստանալով, ինչը անհրաժեշտ էր հետագա ցավոտ, սակայն անհրաժեշտ փոփոխությունների անցկացման համար: Հետագայում հենց այդ փոփոխությունների արդյունքում հասարակության մեծ մասը՝ չհարմարվելով նոր իրականությանը կրկին դուրս եկավ փողոց, արդյունքում Սահակաշվիլին հրաժարական տվեց և նոր ընտրություններ նշանակեց: Սահակաշվիլին ընտրվեց երկրորդ և վերջին անգամ 53,47% ձայնով 2008 թվականի հունվարին:



> Սա ես կարծում եմ լուրջ խնդիրա, չլինել սիրված սեփական երկրում, իրոք տխուրա, իսկ դիկտատուրաները երկար կյանք չեն ունենում:


Լուրջ խնդիր ա ապատեղեկատվությունը: Իսկ սեփական երկրում չսիրված լինելը... Նայած ում կողմից: Կրկին իմ համեստ կարծիքով նախագահը չպիտի սիրված լինի տարատեսակ կրիմինալների, օլիգարխների և խորհրդային մտածելակերպ ունեցող մարդկանց կողմից… 



> Հաջորդ խնդիրը պարոն Սահակաշվիլիու ոչ հավասարակշիռ քաղաքականությունն է:


Սահակաշվիլու քաղաքականութունը անփոփոխ է: Նշանակետը Եվրոմիությունը, ՆԱՏՈ-ն: Հնարավորինս հեռու կրմինալ, հարբեցող, ստրկատիրական Ռուսաստանից: Ազատ ու ինքնավար հանրապետություն, լեգիտիմ իշխանությամբ: Ռուսաստանի «տակ» գտնվող երկու երկիր գիտեմ, երկուսում էլ իշխանությունները դրածո են: 



> Երկրորդ ինչպես կարելի էր խզել մի երկրի հետ հարաբերությունները, որի հետ ամենամեծ սահմանը ունի,բացի այդ ՌԴ-ն մտնում է հզոր 8յակի մեջ, սա տնտեսական առումով այնպիսի շոկ, ցնցում է, որը բառերով նկարագրելը ուղղակի դժվար է:


Ահա, մոռացար գրել Վրաստանում կազմակերպված ցեղասպանության մասին, ամբողջովին պատկերը ստանալու համար: Ճիշտ ես, նման բան միայն Հայաստանը կարող է անել Թուրքիայի նկատմամբ:  :Wink:  



> Հաջորդ հարցը դա Սահակաշվիլու կողմից Աբխազիայի և Օսեթիայի ուժով ձեռք բերելու խելագար միտքն էր:


Նման միտք չի եղել, չկա ու չի լինի: Սրա մասին հազար անգամ եմ խոսել ու բազմաթիվ ապացույցներ եմ բերել: Պատերազմը Ռուսաստանին էր ձեռք տալիս: Միակ հարցը, որը իմ մոտ առաջանում է Սահակաշվիլու հանդեպ, դա պատերազմի անխուսափելիության վերաբերյալ է: Վստահ չեմ, որ պատերազմն անխուսափելի էր…



> Ես կարծում եմ, որ Կովկասը շատ նուրբ տարծաշրջան է և նույնիսկ փոքր կայծը այս տարածաշրջանը կգցի էթնիկ բախումների, պատերազմների մեջ:


Արի ու տես, որ իրավիճակը մնաց կայուն, Վրաստանը շարունակեց զարգանալ, մեծ ցնցումներ չեղան: 



> Հաջորդ խդիրը այն է, որ իշխանության եկել է մեկը, որը չգիտես, ամերիկաները ինչով է զբաղվել և փորձում է ջնջել այն ամենը թեկուզ և լավը, որ եղել է ինչու չէ սովետական վրաստանի պատմության մեջ:


Ուհու, 20-ականների անկախ Վրաստանի վերացումը, 30-ականների սպանդն ու տարածքների վերաբաժանումը, 40-ականների սովն ու պատերազմը, 50-60-70-ականների լճացումը, 80-ականների աննորմալությունները, որպես հետևանք 90-ականների պատերազմները, ճգնաժամերը, լեգիտիմ իշխանության տապալումն ու Շեվարդնաձեի նախագահության տարիները... Էնքան «լավ» բան ա եղել կարոտախտով տառապող կոմունիստների համար Խորհրդային միությունում...



> Հրահրելով երկրի ներսում ֆաշիստական, փաստացի ֆաշիստական գաղափարախոսության ծնունդը, որը հենված է դաժանության, մարդասպանությունների, հիշենք, որ պարոն <խելացի> Սահակաշվիլին վերացրեց իր մերձավորներին,հակաժողովրդական օրենքների, շրջապատի երկրների հետ ոչ բարեկամական կապերի վրա, փաստացի Վրաստանին հասցրել է մեկուսացման առջև:


ԼօԼ... Նոր նկատեցի, որ ամենադժվարը դատարկ խոսքերի համար հակափաստարկներ բերելն ա  :Think:  Վրաստանի ներսում կարծեմ ամեն ինչ նորմալ ա, միակ խումբը, որ վերացել ա Վրաստանից, դա անօրինական օլիգարխներն են ու օրինական գողերը: Եթե դա ֆաշիզմ ա, ապա ես էլ եմ ֆաշիստ… 
Ինչ վերաբերում է հարևաններին, ապա Վրաստանը հրաշալի հարաբերություններ ունի հարևան Թուրքիայի, Հայաստանի և Ադրբեջանի հետ, ինչպես նաև Ուկրայինայի և Եվրոպայի այլ երկրների հետ:



> Սահակաշվիլու կառավարման տարիներին Վրաստանը կորցրեց իր թվացյալ տարածքի մոտ 40 տոկոսը, ոտնահարվեցին մարդկանց իրավունքները, փաստորեն կապը խզվեց մերձավոր բարեկամի հետ:


Աբխազիան և այսպես կոչված Հարավային Օսեթիան Շեվարդնաձեի իշխանության գալուց հետո փաստացի օկուպացված էին ՌԴ-ի կողմից: 2008 թվականի պատերազմից հետո փաստացի որևէ բան չի փոխվել, փոխվեց միայն ԴԵ ՅՈՒՐե, այն էլ Ռուսաստանի նման իզգոյ երկրների (Նիկարագուա, Վենեսուելա, Կուբա, Նաուրու  :LOL: ) և ՀԱՄԱՍ տեռռոիրիստական շարժումը… Ի՞նչ ասեմ, լավ շայկայա, Աստված իրանց հետ:
Ինչ վերաբերում է բարեկամների միջև կապին, ապա Ռուսաստանն է փակել Վրաստանի հետ սահմանը 2008 թվականի օգոստոսի 8-ին: Պուծին ձյային ասա, թող բացի:



> Ես կարծում եմ այս մարդը ինչ-որ պլանով է եկել և իսկականից խելագար է: Եվ մեզ հայերիս համար շատ անհանգստացնող է ապրել մի երկրի կողքին, որն ամեն վարկյան կարող է դավաճանել աջ ու ձախ:


Կոնկրետ փաստեր, թե Ե՞ՐԲ, Ո՞ՒՄ և ԻՆՉՊԵ՞Ս է դավաճանել: 



> Իմ կարծիքով ՌԴ-ն, Հայաստանը, Թուրքիան և Ադրբեջանը ու Իրանը շիզորֆրեննիկ Սահակաշվիլու կարիքը, այն էլ այս լարված տարածաշրջանում, այլևս չունեն: Որքան շուտ հեռանա այդ խայտառակ, այսպես կոչված քանդող սահակաշվիլին, այնքան բոլորս լավ կապրենք:


Օպա… Վրաստանը ինքնավար, ազատ, անկախ երկիր է, որտեղ նախագահին ընտրում է Վրաստանի ժողովուրդը ազատ ու ժողովրդավար ընտրություններով: Ստացվում է, որ դու ֆաշիստ, անօրինական, ոչ սահմանադրական տարր ես, որը կողմ է Վրաստանում ռազմական հեղաշրջում իրականացնելուն և վերևում գրված մեղադրանքները Սահակաշվիլու հասցեին ընդամենը փոշի են, քո նպատակները թաքցնելու համար:  :Think: 

Առայժմ պլծ  :Blush:

----------

Rammer (24.12.2009)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Պատերազմը Ռուսաստանին էր ձեռք տալիս:


Արդյո՞ք: Ի՞նչ շահ ուներ Ռուսաստանը այդ պատերազմից: Ինչպես ինքդ նշեցիր, այդ տարածքները առանց այդ էլ դե-ֆակտո իրենն էին: Զուտ ամբիցիաների բավարարման համար չեմ կարծում, որ Ռուսաստանը այդ պատերազմը կնախաձեռներ: Փոխարենը կորցրեց արևմտյան Եվրոպայի վստահությունը: Ֆրանսիան և Գերմանիան փորձում են հնարավորինս Ամերիկայից անկախ լինել և վերջին տարիներին անընդհատ բարելավում էին հարաբերությունները Ռուսաստանի հետ:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Վրաստանը ինքնավար, ազատ, անկախ երկիր է, որտեղ նախագահին ընտրում է Վրաստանի ժողովուրդը ազատ ու ժողովրդավար ընտրություններով:


Այս մեկին չեմ հավատում: Սահակաշվիլին դիկտատոր է: Լուրջ ընդդիմություն Վրաստանում այդպես էլ չի նկատվում: Այդ առումով հետաքրքիր է համեմատությունը մեկ այլ "վարդագույն" երկրի` Ուկրաինայի հետ: Այ Ուկրաինայում իրոք` պլյուս-մինուս ինչպես ժողովուրդը ընտրեց, այնպես էլ կլինի: Փոխարենը, Ուկրաինայում, ի տարբերություն Վրաստանի, կոռռւպցիայի մակարդակը բավական բարձր է: Թվում է, թե այդ երևույթները (քաղաքական ազատությունը և կոռռւպցիայի բացակայությունը) պիտի փոխկապակցված լինեն, սակայն կյանքը ցույց է տալիս, որ այդպես չէ:

----------


## Artgeo

> Արդյո՞ք: Ի՞նչ շահ ուներ Ռուսաստանը այդ պատերազմից: Ինչպես ինքդ նշեցիր, այդ տարածքները առանց այդ էլ դե-ֆակտո իրենն էին: Զուտ ամբիցիաների բավարարման համար չեմ կարծում, որ Ռուսաստանը այդ պատերազմը կնախաձեռներ: Փոխարենը կորցրեց արևմտյան Եվրոպայի վստահությունը: Ֆրանսիան և Գերմանիան փորձում են հնարավորինս Ամերիկայից անկախ լինել և վերջին տարիներին անընդհատ բարելավում էին հարաբերությունները Ռուսաստանի հետ:


http://artgeo2009.livejournal.com/3555.html հավես չկա, նորից գրելու այն, ինչ հազար անգամ գրել եմ…

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Կարծում եմ՝ առանց երկրի արտաքին քաղաքականությունը (մասնավորապես՝ Ռուսաստանի հետ) վերանայելու անհնար կլիներ իրականացնել այդ ներքին բարեփոխումները:


Իսկ ինձ թվում է, որ հնարավոր կլիներ: Դիտարկենք Բելառուսի օրինակը: Մի կողմից Ռուսաստանի հետ լավ հարաբերություններ ունի, ինչը ապահովում է իրեն կարևոր շուկա արտահանման համար, էժան տարիֆներ ռուսական էներգոռեսուրսների վրա, և այլ առավելություններ, մյուս կողմից թույլ չի տալիս, որ ռուսական կրիմինալը ներթափանցի Բելառուս, երկրի ներսում կարգ ու կանոն կա, կոռռուպցիա չկա: Համաձայն եմ սակայն, որ նման նուրբ քաղաքականություն վարելը շատ դժվար է: Ռուսաստանը անընդհատ փորձում է Բելառուսին "կուլ տալ": Դեռևս չի ստացվում:

----------


## Artgeo

> Այս մեկին չեմ հավատում: Սահակաշվիլին դիկտատոր է: Լուրջ ընդդիմություն Վրաստանում այդպես էլ չի նկատվում:


Այն, որ Վրաստանում չկա ուժեղ ընդդիմություն, չեմ կարծում, որ փաստարկ է հանդիսանում Սահակաշվիլու դիկտատոր լինելու համար։  :Wink: 
Վրաստանում կան ազատ հեռուստաընկերություններ, ինչպես նաև խիստ ընդդիմադիր հեռուստաալիքներ։ Վրաստանում կարելի է ազատ անցկացնել ընդդիմադիր ցույցեր, հավաքներ, ինչը բազմիցս ապացուցվել է, վերջին անգամ օրինակ այս տարվա գարնանը։ 
Չեմ հասկանում, կոնկրետ, կարո՞ղ եք օրինակ բերել այն բանի, որ Սահակաշվիլին դիկտատոր է։  :Think:

----------


## Artgeo

> Իսկ ինձ թվում է, որ հնարավոր կլիներ: Դիտարկենք Բելառուսի օրինակը: Մի կողմից Ռուսաստանի հետ լավ հարաբերություններ ունի, ինչը ապահովում է իրեն կարևոր շուկա արտահանման համար, էժան տարիֆներ ռուսական էներգոռեսուրսների վրա, և այլ առավելություններ, մյուս կողմից թույլ չի տալիս, որ ռուսական կրիմինալը ներթափանցի Բելառուս, երկրի ներսում կարգ ու կանոն կա, կոռռուպցիա չկա: Համաձայն եմ սակայն, որ նման նուրբ քաղաքականություն վարելը շատ դժվար է: Ռուսաստանը անընդհատ փորձում է Բելառուսին "կուլ տալ": Դեռևս չի ստացվում:


Չմոռանանք նշել նաև վերջին կաթնային պատերազմը, որը հայտարարեց Պուծին ձյան Բելոռուսին, վերջինիս կողմից Աբխազիան և այսպես կոչված Հարավային Օսեթիան ճչանաչելու պատճառով։

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> http://artgeo2009.livejournal.com/3555.html հավես չկա, նորից գրելու այն, ինչ հազար անգամ գրել եմ…


Կարդացի: Այդպես էլ չհասկացա, թե ինչու էր Ռուսաստանին ձեռնտու այդ պատերազմը: Բացատրում ես, թե ինչու Վրաստանին ձեռնտու չէր: Ես չեմ էլ պնդում հակառակը: Ձեռնտու էր ԱՄՆ-ին:

----------

Gayl (24.12.2009)

----------


## Artgeo

> Կարդացի: Այդպես էլ չհասկացա, թե ինչու էր Ռուսաստանին ձեռնտու այդ պատերազմը: Բացատրում ես, թե ինչու Վրաստանին ձեռնտու չէր: Ես չեմ էլ պնդում հակառակը: Ձեռնտու էր ԱՄՆ-ին:


1. Վրաստանը կամաց-կամաց, բայց հասնում էր նպատակին։ Վերջերս արդեն մեծ չափերի էր հասնում օսերի փախուստը Թբիլիսիի կողմից ղեկավարվող տարածքներ։
2. Նախկին ԽՍՀՄ մյուս պետություններին անհրաժեշտ էր ցույց տալ, որ Մոսկվայի հետ վատ լինելը, մեղմ ասած լավ չի։
3. ԵՄ-ին պետք էր ցույց տալ, որ Վրաստանը կայուն երկիր չի և որպես այլընտրանքային գազա և նավթատրանզիտային երկիր չի կարող լինել։
4. Վրաստանում Ռուսաստանին ձեռնտու նախագահ նշանակելու համար։

Թվարկել երկար կարելի է, նպատակներից շատերը մինչև հիմա իրականացված չեն։ Գարնանը Վրաստանում կրկին փորձ է արվելու ռուսական հեղափոխության։ 
Ի դեպ, այժմ արդեն ռուսական բանակի զինվորներն են փախնում Վրաստան։ Վերջին դեպքը երկու օր առաջ էր։

----------


## ministr

> 1. Վրաստանը կամաց-կամաց, բայց հասնում էր նպատակին։ Վերջերս արդեն մեծ չափերի էր հասնում օսերի փախուստը Թբիլիսիի կողմից ղեկավարվող տարածքներ։
> 2. Նախկին ԽՍՀՄ մյուս պետություններին անհրաժեշտ էր ցույց տալ, որ Մոսկվայի հետ վատ լինելը, մեղմ ասած լավ չի։
> 3. ԵՄ-ին պետք էր ցույց տալ, որ Վրաստանը կայուն երկիր չի և որպես այլընտրանքային գազա և նավթատրանզիտային երկիր չի կարող լինել։
> 4. Վրաստանում Ռուսաստանին ձեռնտու նախագահ նշանակելու համար։
> 
> Թվարկել երկար կարելի է, նպատակներից շատերը մինչև հիմա իրականացված չեն։ Գարնանը Վրաստանում կրկին փորձ է արվելու ռուսական հեղափոխության։ 
> Ի դեպ, այժմ արդեն ռուսական բանակի զինվորներն են փախնում Վրաստան։ Վերջին դեպքը երկու օր առաջ էր։


Ապեր նույնիսկ Վրաստանի բանակի կռված զինվորականներն են ասում որ Վրաստաննա սկսել հարձակումը դու թևերդ փռել ես Սահակաշվիլու վրա: Ռուսաստանը բնականաբար շահեր ուներ որ եկավ ու պաշտպանեց Օսեթիան, Աբխազիան էլ ձեռ հետ իրանով արեց: Էդ քո նշած կետերին լրիվ համաձայն եմ, բայց ով էր խնդրում Սահակաշվիլիին գլուխը տնգեր ու զենքով գնար Օսեթիա? Զորքերով հետ բերեց Աջարիան, երևի նույն ձևով էլ ուզում էր վարվեր այս դեպքում, բայց բան դուրս չեկավ: Ամբողջ Վրաստանը դրեց հարվածի տակ:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Միշան մի շա՜տ կարևոր գործ արեց Վրաստանի պատմության մեջ՝ Վրաստանը անկախացրեց Ռուսաստանից, զոհաբերելով Օսեթիան, որը վաղուց արդեն իրեն չէր պատկանում: Մնացածը չգիտեմ, գիժ ա գիժ չի, գալուստուկը ներվայնությունից ա ուտում, թե սովից, ամեն դեպքում երկրի զարգացման համար մեկ անհրաժեշտ բայց ոչ բավարար քայլ հաստատ արել ա:

----------

Elmo (24.12.2009), Հայկօ (24.12.2009)

----------


## ministr

Սահակաշվիլին Վրաստանի համար շատ բանա արել նորմալ երկիր դառնալու համար: Հենց մենակ ոստիկանության համակարգը խելքի բերելը, բա չէ մեր հաբռգած ու ցմփոր կաշառակերները:

----------

Հայկօ (24.12.2009), Ձայնալար (24.12.2009)

----------


## Adriano

> Չեմ համաձայնվի այս մասի հետ, քանի որ Սահակաշվիլիի կերպարը «խիստ արդիական» դարձավ նախագահ ընտրվելուց նույնիսկ առաջ և այն «խիստ արդիական» մնաց ռուսական, եվրոպական, հայկական էլ չեմ ասում վրացական ԶԼՄ-ների և ֆորումների համար մինչ օրս և կասկածներ ունեմ, որ մինչև 2013 թվականը կմնա և ենթադրում եմ, որ դեռ հետո էլ կքննարկվի։ Կարող եմ թեկուզ հենց Ակումբի էջերից բազմաթիվ ու բազմապիսի թեմաների օրինակներ բերեմ Սահակաշվիլիի վերաբերյալ, բայց չեմ անի, հավես ու ժամանակ չկա: Իմհկ սա կարևոր չի:


Նախ թույլ տուր ես դատեմ և տեսնեմ թե իմ համար, որ թեման է արդիկական որը չէ, երկրորդ նման բան գրելուց առաջ գոնե մի 4 մեգաբայթի պիտի մտածես ու հասկանաս, որ կարողա նման թեմա ես առաջին անգամ եմ տեսնում ակումբում ու դա իմ համար նոր թեմա է: Ձեր գրածը լրիվ անհասկանալի է, ինչ եք ուզում ասել չեմ հասկանում:



> Սրա հետ միասին պիտի նշվի, որ դիրքորոշումը խիստ ռուսական է:


Նախ եթե ես ըստ քեզ ռուսամետ եմ, ապա դու ըստ ինձ ամերիկամետ ես: Հասկանում ես պարոն Սահակաշվիլի մասին ես կարծիք եմ հայտնում իր իսկ կատարած գործերից: Իսկ Սահակաշվիլուց ինչ տեսանք պատերազմ, սպանություններ, հակառուսական հիստերիա, իսկ չի կարելի հարևանների հետ լավ հարաբերություններ ունենալ ինչ:



> Եկեք տեսնենք: Նախկին նախագահը ՀՐԱԺԱՐԱԿԱՆ տվեց, ժողովրդի կողմից մի քանի շաբաթ տևող ցույցերի արդյունքում… Պառլամենտի խոսնակ Նինո Բուրջանաձեն, ըստ Վրաստանի ՍԱՀՄԱՆԱԴՐՈՒԹՅԱՆ 40 օր իրականացրեց նախագահի պարտականությունները, ինչից հետո Սահակաշվիլին ընտրվեց նախագահ ընտրություններում ձայների 96,27% ստանալով, ինչը անհրաժեշտ էր հետագա ցավոտ, սակայն անհրաժեշտ փոփոխությունների անցկացման համար: Հետագայում հենց այդ փոփոխությունների արդյունքում հասարակության մեծ մասը՝ չհարմարվելով նոր իրականությանը կրկին դուրս եկավ փողոց, արդյունքում Սահակաշվիլին հրաժարական տվեց և նոր ընտրություններ նշանակեց: Սահակաշվիլին ընտրվեց երկրորդ և վերջին անգամ 53,47% ձայնով 2008 թվականի հունվարին:


Հա սակայն մի բան մոռացար հերթով ահ ու սարսափ տարածելով ժողովդրի, ընդդիմադիր դաշտի գործիչների և մերձավոր շրջապատի սպանությունների գնով նա եկավ իշխանության:



> Լուրջ խնդիր ա ապատեղեկատվությունը: Իսկ սեփական երկրում չսիրված լինելը... Նայած ում կողմից: Կրկին իմ համեստ կարծիքով նախագահը չպիտի սիրված լինի տարատեսակ կրիմինալների, օլիգարխների և խորհրդային մտածելակերպ ունեցող մարդկանց կողմից…


Նախ սիրված չլինելը ես ի նկատի ունեմ սեփական ժողովրդի տեսանկյունից: Իսկ այ հակառակը տեղի ա ունենում, պարոն Սահակաշվիլուն սիրում են այսպես կոչված օլիգարխները, հակառուսական գործիչները, և ինչ է նշանակում խորհրդային մտածելակերպ, սա դարձել է ինչ-որ անիմաստ արտահայտություն, ամոթ է չէ խորհրդային միությունն էլ լավ բաներ ունեցել է չէ: Ես կխնդրեմ տալ ինձ սահմանումը խորհրդային մտածելակերպի:



> Սահակաշվիլու քաղաքականութունը անփոփոխ է: Նշանակետը Եվրոմիությունը, ՆԱՏՈ-ն: Հնարավորինս հեռու կրմինալ, հարբեցող, ստրկատիրական Ռուսաստանից: Ազատ ու ինքնավար հանրապետություն, լեգիտիմ իշխանությամբ: Ռուսաստանի «տակ» գտնվող երկու երկիր գիտեմ, երկուսում էլ իշխանությունները դրածո են:


Այո համաձայն եմ նորից ձգտել եվրոմիության, սակայն դու անմտություն ու ուտոպիա չես համարում մի քաղաքականություն, որը ենթադրում է Ռուսաստանի նման հարուստ երկրի հետ կապերի խզում հանուն միլիոնավոր կիլոմետրերի վրա գտնվող երկրի: Եվ վերջի վերջո կարելի է եվրոպային ընդգրկվել, սակայն նատոյի անդամ չդառնալ:



> Ահա, մոռացար գրել Վրաստանում կազմակերպված ցեղասպանության մասին, ամբողջովին պատկերը ստանալու համար: Ճիշտ ես, նման բան միայն Հայաստանը կարող է անել Թուրքիայի նկատմամբ:


Խնդրում եմ ճշգրտել թե այդ ինչ ցեղասպանության մասին է խոսքը:



> Նման միտք չի եղել, չկա ու չի լինի: Սրա մասին հազար անգամ եմ խոսել ու բազմաթիվ ապացույցներ եմ բերել: Պատերազմը Ռուսաստանին էր ձեռք տալիս: Միակ հարցը, որը իմ մոտ առաջանում է Սահակաշվիլու հանդեպ, դա պատերազմի անխուսափելիության վերաբերյալ է: Վստահ չեմ, որ պատերազմն անխուսափելի էր…


Հարց իսկ ինչու Շիվարդնադզեն չդիմեց այդ քայլին?: Իսկ վերջի վերջո ես պաշտպանում եմ այն տեսակետը, որ ոչ Աբխազիան և ոչ էլ Հարավային Օսեթիան պատմական Վրաստանի տարածքներ չեն եղել:



> Արի ու տես, որ իրավիճակը մնաց կայուն, Վրաստանը շարունակեց 
> զարգանալ, մեծ ցնցումներ չեղան:


Էլ ինչ պիտի լիներ տարածքային կորուստներ, մարդկային կորուստներ, տնտեսական կորուստներ ու սոցիալական ցնցումներ: Հասկանում ես Վրաստանը զրկվավ իր բնական հարևանից, որը իր կողքին է և նրա հետ ունի մեծ դարավոր կապեր ամեն բնագավառում, արդյոք դա նորմալ երևույթ է:



> Ուհու, 20-ականների անկախ Վրաստանի վերացումը, 30-ականների սպանդն ու տարածքների վերաբաժանումը, 40-ականների սովն ու պատերազմը, 50-60-70-ականների լճացումը, 80-ականների աննորմալությունները, որպես հետևանք 90-ականների պատերազմները, ճգնաժամերը, լեգիտիմ իշխանության տապալումն ու Շեվարդնաձեի նախագահության տարիները... Էնքան «լավ» բան ա եղել կարոտախտով տառապող կոմունիստների համար Խորհրդային միությունում...


Հա իհարկե Վրաստանը պիտի բաժանեին Հայաստանի,


> ԼօԼ... Նոր նկատեցի, որ ամենադժվարը դատարկ խոսքերի համար հակափաստարկներ բերելն ա  Վրաստանի ներսում կարծեմ ամեն ինչ նորմալ ա, միակ խումբը, որ վերացել ա Վրաստանից, դա անօրինական օլիգարխներն են ու օրինական գողերը: Եթե դա ֆաշիզմ ա, ապա ես էլ եմ ֆաշիստ… 
> Ինչ վերաբերում է հարևաններին, ապա Վրաստանը հրաշալի հարաբերություններ ունի հարևան Թուրքիայի, Հայաստանի և Ադրբեջանի հետ, ինչպես նաև Ուկրայինայի և Եվրոպայի այլ երկրների հետ:


 Ադրբեջանի ու Թուրքիայի ու Ռուսաստանի միջև, որ գոհ ու շնորհակալ լինեիք:
Այս գրառումը ոչ մի հիմքեր չունի: Նախ կխնդրեմ իմ խոսքերը ստեղ չդարձնել ինչ-որ չգիտեմ ինչ: Այն որ պարոն Սահակաշվիլին վարում է ռադիկալ քաղաքականություն երկրի ներսում դա լավ երևում է: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է լավ հարաբերությունների հարևանների հետ, ապա դա ոչ թե բարիդրացիական են այլ հարկադրաբար է Վրաստանը պահպանում իր կապերը հարևանների հետ: Ռուսաստանը, եթե չփակեր Սահակաշվիլու ախորժակը, հիմա Լոռին էլ էր վերցրել երևի:



> Աբխազիան և այսպես կոչված Հարավային Օսեթիան Շեվարդնաձեի իշխանության գալուց հետո փաստացի օկուպացված էին ՌԴ-ի կողմից: 2008 թվականի պատերազմից հետո փաստացի որևէ բան չի փոխվել, փոխվեց միայն ԴԵ ՅՈՒՐե, այն էլ Ռուսաստանի նման իզգոյ երկրների (Նիկարագուա, Վենեսուելա, Կուբա, Նաուրու ) և ՀԱՄԱՍ տեռռոիրիստական շարժումը… Ի՞նչ ասեմ, լավ շայկայա, Աստված իրանց հետ:
> Ինչ վերաբերում է բարեկամների միջև կապին, ապա Ռուսաստանն է փակել Վրաստանի հետ սահմանը 2008 թվականի օգոստոսի 8-ին: Պուծին ձյային ասա, թող բացի:


Կխնդրեմ նման կարգի գրառումներ այլևս չանեք, ես այստեղ ուղղակի իմ կարծիքն եմ հայտնել, եթե դա ձեզ դուր չի գալիս ապա ասեք ձեր ասելիքը, ոչ թե ինձ ինչ-որ նազիր վեզիրի տեղը դնելով գնա սրան ասա նրան ասա, քո կարծիքով ես քո համար նամակ տանող բերող եմ:



> Կոնկրետ փաստեր, թե Ե՞ՐԲ, Ո՞ՒՄ և ԻՆՉՊԵ՞Ս է դավաճանել:


Արդյոք չեք կարծում, որ մերձավոր շրջապատի սպանությունը դավաճանություն չէ, խեղճ վրացի ժողովրդին ինչ-որ բան պարտադրելը դավաճանություն չէ, արդյոք մոտիկ բազմադարյան ռուսական կապերը խզելը դավաճանություն չէ: նորից կրկնեմ ՌԴ-ն դեմ է նատօյին քանի որ վերջինս ռազմական բլոկ է, սակայն դեմ չէ Վրատանի բազմաբևեռ զարգացմանը, ոչ ռազմական կողմերով:



> Օպա… Վրաստանը ինքնավար, ազատ, անկախ երկիր է, որտեղ նախագահին ընտրում է Վրաստանի ժողովուրդը ազատ ու ժողովրդավար ընտրություններով: Ստացվում է, որ դու ֆաշիստ, անօրինական, ոչ սահմանադրական տարր ես, որը կողմ է Վրաստանում ռազմական հեղաշրջում իրականացնելուն և վերևում գրված մեղադրանքները Սահակաշվիլու հասցեին ընդամենը փոշի են, քո նպատակները թաքցնելու համար:


Նորից ոչ հարգալից գառում, ես նախ և առաջ հետևում եմ մեր երկրի շահերին, մեզ համար կայուն Վրաստան է անհրաժեշտ, մեզ Նատօ պետք չէ Վրաստանում: Ես հասկանում եմ ձեր համար պարոն Սահակաշվիլին կյանքից թանկա, խնդիր չկա ես հարգում եմ ցանկացած տեսակետ, սակայն տեսակետներ արտահայտելիս կխնդրեմ անձնական հողի վրա չտանել: Ես այստեղ նպատակ չունեմ Սահակաշվիլուն փնովելու, սակայն այս մարդուց ես այս տարածաշրջանում լավ բան չեմ տեսել, ինչու նման բաներ չեղավ Ադրբեջանում, Վրաստանի նախկին նախագահի ժամանակ: Խնդիրները միայն լուծվում են փոխադարձ ուժերով և աբխազ ու օսեթ ժողվրդի վրա քայլելով ստեղծած պետությունը ինչպես ցույց է տալիս պատմությունը ամուր չէ: Ադրբեջան Ղարաբաղ քեզ օրինակ:

----------


## Elmo

> Միշան մի շա՜տ կարևոր գործ արեց Վրաստանի պատմության մեջ՝ Վրաստանը անկախացրեց Ռուսաստանից, զոհաբերելով Օսեթիան, որը վաղուց արդեն իրեն չէր պատկանում:



Ես էլ էի մի քանի ամիս առաջ Սահակաշվիլիին խելագար համարում, բայց արի ու տես, որ շատ էլ խելացի դուրս եկավ: Եթե ուզում ես առանց բունտի անհույս տարածք հետ տաս ու կոնֆլիկտային հողերից ազատվելով, անկախանաս Ռուսաստանից՝ պատերազմ սկսիր և նահանջի: Ինչը և արեց: Ներքին բարեփոխումների մասին էլ շատ են պատմել Վրաստանում ապրած կամ հյուրընկալված մարդիկ: Իրոք երկիրը ահագին կարգավորել ա: Հիմա ռուսները ահագին խառնում են վիճակը, ընդիմություն բան են կազմակերպել տալիս, բայց ընդհանուր ամեն ինչ սահուն ա: Մի բան էլ վատ ա, որ Ռուսների ստրկությունից դուրս ա եկել, մտել ա ԱՄՆ-ի հետևը: Բայց դա փոքր մինուս ա:

----------


## Artgeo

> Ապեր նույնիսկ Վրաստանի բանակի կռված զինվորականներն են ասում որ Վրաստաննա սկսել հարձակումը դու թևերդ փռել ես Սահակաշվիլու վրա: Ռուսաստանը բնականաբար շահեր ուներ որ եկավ ու պաշտպանեց Օսեթիան, Աբխազիան էլ ձեռ հետ իրանով արեց: Էդ քո նշած կետերին լրիվ համաձայն եմ, բայց ով էր խնդրում Սահակաշվիլիին գլուխը տնգեր ու զենքով գնար Օսեթիա? Զորքերով հետ բերեց Աջարիան, երևի նույն ձևով էլ ուզում էր վարվեր այս դեպքում, բայց բան դուրս չեկավ: Ամբողջ Վրաստանը դրեց հարվածի տակ:


Աջարիան զորքերո՞վ հետ բերեց  :Shok:  Սահակաշվիլին գնաց Աջարիա, չթողեցին, թեթևակի խաղաղ հեղափոխություն եղավ։  :LOL:  Ասլան թառլանը իրա գողականների հետ ս էղավ ռուսաստանները։ Ընդհանրապես Վրաստանի գող ու ավազակների մեծ մասը ռուսաստաններում ա։ Որոշ տեղեկություններով նաև Հայաստան…
Ինչ վերաբերում ա այսպես կոչված Հարավային Օսեթիայի պատերազմին։ 

Ըստ *ռուսական ԶԼՄ*-ների *օգոստոսի 1*-ից Ցխինվալիից տեղահանում էին բնակչությանը։
Օգոստոսի 3-6-ը ռմբակոծվում էին այսպես կոչված ՀՕ-ի մոտակա վրացակն գյուղերը, ինչը ապացուցվել է միջազգային կառույցների կողմից։ 

Հիմա հարց։ 
Եթե Ադրբեջանը սկսի ռմբակոծել ասենք Իջևանը, Հայաստանը պիտի.
1. Լռի
2. Դիմի միջազգային կառույցներին
3. Վնասազերծի ռմբակոծողներին
Անհամբեր սպասում եմ պատասխանին։

----------


## ministr

Պատերազմ չեղավ, որովհետև Աբաշիձեն նահանջեց, թե ինչի, կարելի ա հարցնել օրինակ Լուժկովին:
Բայց սկզբից վրացական զորքերը մտան Աջարիա ու դիմադրության չհանդիպեցին, Աբաշիձեն էլ թռավ Մոսկվա ու Աջարիայի հարցը փակվեց: Բայց այ Սևծովյան մյուս ափը չստացվեց նույն եղանակով հետ բերել:

Եթե ՆՈՒՅՆԻՍԿ ռուսները բզբզած լինեն Սահակաշվիլուն պատերազմ սկսել, միայն իրոք խելագարը կարող էր պատերազմ  սկսել.. էն էլ ում դեմ Ռուսաստանի, էն էլ երբ, որ Կոսովոն անկախանալուց Ռուսաստանը առանձանապես ձայն չհանեց.. խոստանալով ասիմետրիկ պատասխանի նման մի բան: Շատ հավանական եմ համարում, որ ռուսները հաշվարկ էին արել հենց Սահակաշվիլու անհավասարակշիռ բնավորության վրա ու ճիշտ գտնվեցին:

Իջևանը ՄԻՇՏ եղել է Հայաստանի մաս, իջևանցիները էթնիկ նույն խմբին են պատկանում, ունեն նույն ազգությունը ինչ Հայաստանի մյուս մարզերի բնակիչները, և վերջապես Իջևանը ԽՍՀՄ-ի փլուզումից հետո անկախանալու ոչ մի քայլ չի արել: Հետևաբար ցանկացած ոտնձգություն Իջևանի նկատմամբ դա ոտնձգություն է ՀՀ-ի նկատմամբ ու Ադրբեջանի մայրիկը կլացացնենք մեր կարեցածի առավելագույն չափով:


Ի միջի այլոց նման մի պատմություն էլ Արցախումա: Մարդիկ ինքնորոշվել են ըստ ՕՐԵՆՔԻ, հիմա դու համարում ես Արցախը Ադրբեջանի մաս թե անկախ միավոր? Եթե Ադրբեջանը հարձակվի Արցախի վրա, ըստ քեզ որոնք պետք է լինեն Հայաստանի քայլերը?
1. Լռի
2. Դիմի միջազգային կառույցներին
3. Վնասազերծի ռմբակոծողներին

Սպասում եմ պատասխանիդ  :Smile:

----------


## Marduk

Փաստորեն Սաակաշվիլին շատ հեռատես էր որ կարողացավ Վրաստանը ազատել այնպիսի ծանր բեռից ինչպիսին էին Աբխազիան ու Օսեթիան: Դե Գոլլի մակարդակի մարդ է, նա էլ կարողացավ Ալժիրից ազատվել:

Հալալ է, մի քիչ երկար մնա ու աստված տա Ջավախքի պես ծանր խնդիրն էլ քցի Վրաստանի ուսերի վրայից խոստանում եմ որ Սաակաշվիլու նկարները կկպցնեմ սաղ տան պատերիս:

 :LOL:

----------


## Marduk

Մենակ թե հանկարծ շատ չոգևորվի ու Բորչալի Մարնեուլից էլ ազատվի, էն վախտ կթքենք փայտիկին: թու թու փետին խփեմ... սատանի ականջը խուլ

----------


## Artgeo

> Իսկ Սահակաշվիլուց ինչ տեսանք պատերազմ, սպանություններ, հակառուսական հիստերիա, իսկ չի կարելի հարևանների հետ լավ հարաբերություններ ունենալ ինչ:


Ներեցեք «դուք» ո՞վ եք և ի՞նչ սպանությունների մասին է խոսքը։ Խնդրում եմ մի քանի սպանություն թվարկել։
Եթե հակառուսական հիստերիան սկինհեդների, Պուծինյան Ռուսաստանի դեմ պայքարելն է, ապա ինձ նույնպես կարող եք անվանել հիստերիկ հակառուս։ Չնայած նշեմ, որ ես բավականին հանգիստ վերաբերմունք ունեմ ռուսների նկատմամբ։ 
Ո՞ր հարևանի հետ ա հարաբերությունները վատ։ Վրաստանի տարածքի 20 տոկոսը օկուպացրած Ռուսաստանի՞։ Ես չէի ուզենա իմ երկրի համար նախագահ, որը լավ կլիներ օկուպացնող երկրի հետ։



> Հա սակայն մի բան մոռացար հերթով ահ ու սարսափ տարածելով ժողովդրի, ընդդիմադիր դաշտի գործիչների և մերձավոր շրջապատի սպանությունների գնով նա եկավ իշխանության:


Կոնկրետ փաստեր բեր, պատասխանեմ, չեմ հասկանում ինչի մասին ա խոսքը։  :Think:  Եկա՞վ, թե՞ պաշտապնեց իշխանությունը։ 



> Ես կխնդրեմ տալ ինձ սահմանումը խորհրդային մտածելակերպի:


Որևէ գործ անելու համար անօրինական ճանապարներ փնտրելը, անօրինական գործեր անելը կաշառքով, հարկերից խուսափելը, ոստիկանությունից խուսափելը, քանի որ ոստիկանությունը ավելի շատ շառի ու փորձանքի բուն ա, քան գողերից ու ավազակներից ստացված վնասը։ «Լավտղայական» «պոնյատներով» հակահասարակական մտածելակերպը և այլն…



> Այո համաձայն եմ նորից ձգտել եվրոմիության, սակայն դու անմտություն ու ուտոպիա չես համարում մի քաղաքականություն, որը ենթադրում է Ռուսաստանի նման հարուստ երկրի հետ կապերի խզում հանուն միլիոնավոր կիլոմետրերի վրա գտնվող երկրի: Եվ վերջի վերջո կարելի է եվրոպային ընդգրկվել, սակայն նատոյի անդամ չդառնալ:


Եվրոմիությունը երկիր չի, կազմակերպություն ա։ Ռուսաստանի հետ լավ հարաբերությունները բխում են Վրաստանի շահերից։ Ես կողմ եմ նորմալ հարաբերություններին Ռուսաստանի հետ, բայց միայն նրանից հետո, երբ Ռուսաստանը դուրս կբերի իր զավթողական զորքերը իր կողմից ճանաչված Վրաստանի տարածքից։ Կընդունի Վրաստանի լեգիտիմ, ժողովրդի կողմից ընտրված իշխանությանը։ 
Ինչ վերաբերում է հարստությանը… Ապա, շնորհիվ Ռուսաստանի անմտության, Վրաստանի արտադրանքը ստիպված հասավ Եվրոպայի ստանդարտների մակարդակին և հիմա արդեն արտահանվում է ոչ միայն Հայաստան, Ադրբեջան, Թուրքիա և Ուկրայինա, այլ նաև ԵՄ-ի երկրներ։ 



> Խնդրում եմ ճշգրտել թե այդ ինչ ցեղասպանության մասին է խոսքը:


Ռուսների ու օսերի կողմից իրականացված էթնիկ զտումների մասին է խոսքը։
http://www.hrw.org/ru/news/2008/08/2...ethnic-attacks
http://unosat.web.cern.ch/unosat/asp...ree.asp?id=101



> Հարց իսկ ինչու Շիվարդնադզեն չդիմեց այդ քայլին?:


Ի՞նչ քայլի։ Շևարդնաձեն ընդհանրապես ի՞նչ քայլի ա դիմել  :Think:  Ինքը իրա համար նստած էր…



> Էլ ինչ պիտի լիներ տարածքային կորուստներ, մարդկային կորուստներ, տնտեսական կորուստներ ու սոցիալական ցնցումներ: Հասկանում ես Վրաստանը զրկվավ իր բնական հարևանից, որը իր կողքին է և նրա հետ ունի մեծ դարավոր կապեր ամեն բնագավառում, արդյոք դա նորմալ երևույթ է:


Դե ֆակտո, տարածքային կորուստ համարյա չի եղել։ Չհաշված Վերին Աբխազիայի տարածքը (Կոդորիի կիրճը): Իսկ Ռուսաստանը ցավոք դեռ այնտեղ է, որտեղ առաջ էր… Զինվորները անշուշտ մեղք են, բայց դե... Պատերազմը պատերազմ է, իսկ զինվորը պիտի կռվի ու պաշտպանի երկիրն ու բնակչությանը թշնամուց: Հակառակ դեպքում կստացվեր այն, ինչ ստացվեց Թուրքիայում 20-րդ դարասկզբում...



> Այս գրառումը ոչ մի հիմքեր չունի: Նախ կխնդրեմ իմ խոսքերը ստեղ չդարձնել ինչ-որ չգիտեմ ինչ: Այն որ պարոն Սահակաշվիլին վարում է ռադիկալ քաղաքականություն երկրի ներսում դա լավ երևում է:


Ինչի համար մեծ շնորհակալություն Սահակաշվիլուն, փառք ու պատիվ նրան:



> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է լավ հարաբերությունների հարևանների հետ, ապա դա ոչ թե բարիդրացիական են այլ հարկադրաբար է Վրաստանը պահպանում իր կապերը հարևանների հետ: Ռուսաստանը, եթե չփակեր Սահակաշվիլու ախորժակը, հիմա Լոռին էլ էր վերցրել երևի:


Ահա, Իրանն էլ, Ավստրալիան էլ...  :LOL: 



> Կխնդրեմ նման կարգի գրառումներ այլևս չանեք, ես այստեղ ուղղակի իմ կարծիքն եմ հայտնել, եթե դա ձեզ դուր չի գալիս ապա ասեք ձեր ասելիքը, ոչ թե ինձ ինչ-որ նազիր վեզիրի տեղը դնելով գնա սրան ասա նրան ասա, քո կարծիքով ես քո համար նամակ տանող բերող եմ:


 :Shok:  :Think:  Առանց մեկնաբանությունների: Քեզ որևէ բան ուղղված չէր:



> Արդյոք չեք կարծում, որ մերձավոր շրջապատի սպանությունը դավաճանություն չէ, խեղճ վրացի ժողովրդին ինչ-որ բան պարտադրելը դավաճանություն չէ, արդյոք մոտիկ բազմադարյան ռուսական կապերը խզելը դավաճանություն չէ: նորից կրկնեմ ՌԴ-ն դեմ է նատօյին քանի որ վերջինս ռազմական բլոկ է, սակայն դեմ չէ Վրատանի բազմաբևեռ զարգացմանը, ոչ ռազմական կողմերով:


ԿՈՆԿՐԵՏ Ո՞ՒՄ ա սպանել, անուններ տուր, գոնե մի անուն տուր, իմանամ ինչի մասին ա խոսքը: Վայ:
Ի՞նչ ա պարտադրել «խեղճ» վրացի ժողովրդին:
Ռուսաստանի հետ բազմադարյա ստրկատիրական հարաբերություն խզելը հերոսություն է: Ինչը և մյուս երկրներին եմ ցանկանում:
Թքած ունեմ ՌԴ-ն ում դեմ ա: Վրաստանի նորմալ, մարդավարի զարգացման համար ահրաժեշտ են ՆԱՏՈ-ն և ԵՄ-ն: 



> Նորից ոչ հարգալից գառում, ես նախ և առաջ հետևում եմ մեր երկրի շահերին, մեզ համար կայուն Վրաստան է անհրաժեշտ, մեզ Նատօ պետք չէ Վրաստանում: Ես հասկանում եմ ձեր համար պարոն Սահակաշվիլին կյանքից թանկա, խնդիր չկա ես հարգում եմ ցանկացած տեսակետ, սակայն տեսակետներ արտահայտելիս կխնդրեմ անձնական հողի վրա չտանել: Ես այստեղ նպատակ չունեմ Սահակաշվիլուն փնովելու, սակայն այս մարդուց ես այս տարածաշրջանում լավ բան չեմ տեսել, ինչու նման բաներ չեղավ Ադրբեջանում, Վրաստանի նախկին նախագահի ժամանակ: Խնդիրները միայն լուծվում են փոխադարձ ուժերով և աբխազ ու օսեթ ժողվրդի վրա քայլելով ստեղծած պետությունը ինչպես ցույց է տալիս պատմությունը ամուր չէ: Ադրբեջան Ղարաբաղ քեզ օրինակ:


Հազար ներողություն, եթե որևէ ձև վիրավորեցի:
Հայաստանին պետք է կայուն, զարգացող Վրաստան: Վրաստանի ԵՄ-ին և ՆԱՏՈ-յին անդամակցելը միմիայն կնպաստի դրան: Պուծին ձյան որ ռադ լիներ Աբխազիայից ու այսպես կոչված Հարավային Օսեթիայից այդ հարցերը վաղուց խաղաղ լուծված կլինեին: Ի դեպ, այն որ հիմա Աբխազիայում և այսպես կոչված Հարավային Օսեթիայում ճնշում են աբխազներին և օսերին համապատասխանաբար, արդեն հենց իրենք աբխազներն ու օսերն են սկսում խոսել: Մի քանի տարի համբերություն ու աբխազներն ու օսերը իրենք կուզենան լինել Վրաստանի տարածքում, դրանում ես մի կաթիլ կասկած չունեմ  :Wink:

----------


## Artgeo

> Եթե ՆՈՒՅՆԻՍԿ ռուսները բզբզած լինեն Սահակաշվիլուն պատերազմ սկսել, միայն իրոք խելագարը կարող էր պատերազմ  սկսել.. էն էլ ում դեմ Ռուսաստանի, էն էլ երբ, որ Կոսովոն անկախանալուց Ռուսաստանը առանձանապես ձայն չհանեց.. խոստանալով ասիմետրիկ պատասխանի նման մի բան: Շատ հավանական եմ համարում, որ ռուսները հաշվարկ էին արել հենց Սահակաշվիլու անհավասարակշիռ բնավորության վրա ու ճիշտ գտնվեցին:
> 
> Իջևանը ՄԻՇՏ եղել է Հայաստանի մաս, իջևանցիները էթնիկ նույն խմբին են պատկանում, ունեն նույն ազգությունը ինչ Հայաստանի մյուս մարզերի բնակիչները, և վերջապես Իջևանը ԽՍՀՄ-ի փլուզումից հետո անկախանալու ոչ մի քայլ չի արել: Հետևաբար ցանկացած ոտնձգություն Իջևանի նկատմամբ դա ոտնձգություն է ՀՀ-ի նկատմամբ ու Ադրբեջանի մայրիկը կլացացնենք մեր կարեցածի առավելագույն չափով:


Հակասություն կա այս երկու պարբերույթների միջև: Ռուսները ռմբակոծել են այսպես կոչված Հարավային Օսեթիայի տարածքից դուրս գտվնող վրացական գյուղերը...

----------


## REAL_ist

Մի մեծ փաստ կա, որ լռիվ իրավաչափա դարձնում Ռուսաստանի գործողությունները: Ռուսները խաղաղապահական մանդատ ունեին ու Սահակաշվիլին նրանց վրա հարձակվելու հրաման տվեց: 
Իմ համեստ կարծիքով, եթե ասենք ԱՄՆ-ն լիներ Ռուսաստանի տեղը, տենց ռմբակոծելով հանգիստ կհասներ մինչև Թիֆլիս` պաշտպանելով իր խաղաղապահներին ու ճնշելով ագրեսորին:

----------


## Artgeo

> Մի մեծ փաստ կա, որ լռիվ իրավաչափա դարձնում Ռուսաստանի գործողությունները: Ռուսները խաղաղապահական մանդատ ունեին ու Սահակաշվիլին նրանց վրա հարձակվելու հրաման տվեց: 
> Իմ համեստ կարծիքով, եթե ասենք ԱՄՆ-ն լիներ Ռուսաստանի տեղը, տենց ռմբակոծելով հանգիստ կհասներ մինչև Թիֆլիս` պաշտպանելով իր խաղաղապահներին ու ճնշելով ագրեսորին:


Ո՞վ էր խաղապահ  :Shok:  Կազակնե՞րը, օսե՞րը, թե՞ ռուսական զորքերը, որոնք ռմբակոծում էին վրացական գյուղերը:  :Shok:  :Think:

----------


## Elmo

> Փաստորեն Սաակաշվիլին շատ հեռատես էր որ կարողացավ Վրաստանը ազատել այնպիսի ծանր բեռից ինչպիսին էին Աբխազիան ու Օսեթիան:


Բա պահում էր ի՞նչ աներ: Ռեհան է՞ր ցանելու էդ հողի վրա: Էդ հողի վրա ապրող ժողովուրդը չի ուզում Վրաստանի կազմում լինի, Ռուսաստանն էլ պատրվակ ա գտել խաղաղապահներ լցնելու համար:
Պատկերացրա Ղարաբաղցիները չեն ուզում Հայաստանի կազմում ապրեն, Թուրքիան էլ խաղապահներ ա լցրել Ղարաբաղ, որ խաղաղություն ապահովի: Ձեռի հետ էլ մեզ բզբզում են: Էդ դեպքում ամենաճիշտ գործողությունը պատերազմ սկսելն ու ամբողջ ուժով բարձր գոռալն ա, որ եքա Թուրքիան հարձակվել ա խեղճ ու կրակ Հայաստանի վրա: Ի միջայլոց պատերազմը պետք ա սկսել էնպիսի ժամանակ, երբ աշխարհի գլուխը խան ա: Օրինակ՝ Օլիմպիադայի:
Էդքանով ազատվում ես պրոբլեմատիկ տարածքից, մեջի ժողովրդին էլ նվիրում ես Թուրքերին: Մի քանի տարի հետո մեջի ժողովուրդը լացուկոծը դնում ա, ու փոշմանում ա իրա արածի համար: Դու էլ որպես տարածքային կոնֆլիկտներ չունեցող երկիր, հանգիստ քո երկիրն ես ղեկավարում:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ո՞վ էր խաղապահ  Կազակնե՞րը, օսե՞րը, թե՞ ռուսական զորքերը, որոնք ռմբակոծում էին վրացական գյուղերը:


Իսկապես անտեղյակ ես, թե ուզում ես ոչ ցանկալի մասերը չնկատել? 

Աբխազիայում  և Հարավային Օսեթիայում Վրաստանի կողմից ստորագրված միջազգային պայմանագրերի հիման վրա(1992 Սոչիի պայմանագիր, 1994թ. Մոսկվայի պայմանագիր) Ռուսաստանի Դաշնությունը տեղակայել էր խաղաղապահ ուժեր և խաղաղապահական մանդատ ուներ(ССПМ), որը ճանաչվել էր ինչպես ՄԱԿ-ի, այնպես էլ ԵԱՀԿ-ի կողմից: Եվ բնականաբար իր խաղաղապահների նկատմամբ հարձակման հետևանքով ՌԴ-ն ուներ ինքնապաշտպանության իրավունք, որը ամրագրվածա ՄԱԿ-ի կանոնադրությամբ:

----------


## ministr

> Հակասություն կա այս երկու պարբերույթների միջև: Ռուսները ռմբակոծել են այսպես կոչված Հարավային Օսեթիայի տարածքից դուրս գտվնող վրացական գյուղերը...


Եթե խոսքը գնումա պատերազմի ժամանակ ռմբակոծման մասին, ապա պատերազմում ամեն ինչ էլ հնարավորա: Մասնավորապես ռմբակոծվեցին ոչ միայն հարակից գյուղերը, այլ նաև Վրաստանի ռազմաբազաները, նավահանգիստները և այլն:
 Իսկ եթե խոսքը գնում ա մինչև պատերազմը ռմբակոծման մասին, ապա ստեղ ճիշտը գտնելը շատ դժվարա, որովհետև նման դեպքերում երկու կողմն էլ մեղադրում են իրար նախահարձակ լինելու մեջ: Թեկուզ հենց մեր ու Ադրբեջանի օրինակով նայենք: Նրանք էն կողմից են մեղադրում իրենց դիրքերը գնդակոծելու և մարդ սպանելու մեջ, մենք էլ մեր հերթին նրանց ենք մեղադրում: Եվ այդպես շարունակ: Հիմա եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ խաղաղապահները թեթև են զինված լինում, գումարած նրան, որ ռմբակոծելու դեպքում Սահակաշվիլին աշխարհով մեկ վայնասուն կբարձրացներ, պահանջելով ռուսներից հետ վերցնել խաղաղապահի մանդատը, և գոնե այդպիսով հիմք ստեղծելով իր հետագա գործողությունների համար, քիչ հավանական եմ համարում ռուսների կողմից ռմբակոծությունը:

----------


## Marduk

Էլմո
Փաստորեն էս աշխարհի ամենահիմար ազգը թուրքերն են, թե արևելյան թե արևմտյան
Մեկը չի ուզում Ղարաբաղի պրոբլեմից ազատվի, մյուսն էլ չի ուզում Քրդստանից ազատվի, ամեն գնով ուզում են պահեն․․․․․

հայի բախտ էլի, այսպիսի հիմար հարևաններ։

----------


## Askalaf

> Ռուսաստանի հետ բազմադարյա ստրկատիրական հարաբերություն խզելը հերոսություն է: Ինչը և մյուս երկրներին եմ ցանկանում:
> Վրաստանի նորմալ, մարդավարի զարգացման համար ահրաժեշտ են ՆԱՏՈ-ն և ԵՄ-ն:


Լիովին համամիտ եմ:
 :Smile: 
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է Սահակաշվիլուն, ապա նրա իշխանությունը շատ լավ սկիզբ ուներ, հետո ամեն ինչ գլխիվայր շրջվեց, այստեղից հետևություն. ցանկացած նախագահի պետք է արգելվի երկրորդ ժամկետում առաջադրվել:  :Wink:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Արտգեո, ինչու՞ ես Հարավային Օսեթիան անվանում "այսպես կոչված": Իսկ ինչպե՞ս կոչել: Վրաստա՞ն: Ինչի՞ հիման վրա: Նրա հիման վրա, որ Ստալին ձաձան այդպես էր որոշե՞լ: Բայց չէ՞ որ Վրաստանը ԽՍՀՄ ժամանակաշրջանը հայտարարել է օկուպացիա, և դու այդ բնորոշմանը լրիվ համաձայն ես, ինչքան հասկանում եմ: Հարավային Օսեթիան նույնքան իրավունք ունի անկախ լինելու, որքան Լեռնային Ղարաբաղը: Թե՞ քո ՆԱՏՈ/ԵՄ եղբայրական կառույցներից սովորել ես կրկնակի ստանդարտներ կիրառել:

P.S. Ես մի անգամ էլ քեզ այդ հարցը տվեցի, սրամիտ ձևով շրջանցեցիր:

----------


## ministr

> Արտգեո, ինչու՞ ես Հարավային Օսեթիան անվանում "այսպես կոչված": Իսկ ինչպե՞ս կոչել: Վրաստա՞ն: Ինչի՞ հիման վրա: Նրա հիման վրա, որ Ստալին ձաձան այդպես էր որոշե՞լ: Բայց չէ՞ որ Վրաստանը ԽՍՀՄ ժամանակաշրջանը հայտարարել է օկուպացիա, և դու այդ բնորոշմանը լրիվ համաձայն ես, ինչքան հասկանում եմ: Հարավային Օսեթիան նույնքան իրավունք ունի անկախ լինելու, որքան Լեռնային Ղարաբաղը: Թե՞ քո ՆԱՏՈ/ԵՄ եղբայրական կառույցներից սովորել ես կրկնակի ստանդարտներ կիրառել:
> 
> P.S. Ես մի անգամ էլ քեզ այդ հարցը տվեցի, սրամիտ ձևով շրջանցեցիր:


Նման մի հարց էլ ես եմ տվել... բայց պատասխան չկա :Think:

----------


## Elmo

> Էլմո
> Փաստորեն էս աշխարհի ամենահիմար ազգը թուրքերն են, թե արևելյան թե արևմտյան
> Մեկը չի ուզում Ղարաբաղի պրոբլեմից ազատվի, մյուսն էլ չի ուզում Քրդստանից ազատվի, ամեն գնով ուզում են պահեն․․․․․
> 
> հայի բախտ էլի, այսպիսի հիմար հարևաններ։


Թուրքերը էնքան խելոք են, որ կարողացել են ուրշի հողը ձեռքից վերցնել ու վրան պետություն ստեղծել: Բայց կոնկրետ Հայաստանից վերցրած հատվածը գլխներին գլխացավանք ա դառել: Քրդերի ձեռը կրակն են ընկել, ու մեծ հաշվով իրանց էդ հողերը քրդերով լեցուն պետք էլ չի: Ձեռքները ճար լինի մի հատ էլ գենոցիդ կանեն:
Վրաստանի դեպքում գենոցիդը մի քանի անգամ չստացվեց: Էս անգամ էլ կորցնելու բան չկար: Սահակաշվիլին գնացել էր կամ արագ գենոցիդ անելու, կամ պարտվելու ու հողերն էլ Օսերին էլ ռուսներին նվիրելու: Կգա ժամանակ ու ինքը էդ հողերը հետ կստանա, որովհետև միջազգային հանրությունը չի ճանաչում դրանք, որպես անկախ պետության տարածքներ: Իսկ էդ ժամանակը մինչև գա Սահակաշվիլին երկիր ա կառուցում: Ինչքան լավ երկիր կառուցի, էնքան արագ ու հեշտ էդ հողերը հետ կվերցնի:

----------


## Elmo

> Հայաստանին պետք է կայուն, զարգացող Վրաստան:


Արթ ուրեմն քեզ նորություն ասեմ, որը շատերի համար փաստ ա: Վրաստանը մեր համար Ադրբեջանից ավելի թշնամի պետություն ա: Եթե Ադրբեջանը բացահայտ թշնամի ա, Վրաստանը ցեցի պես անպատիժ ուտում ա Հայաստանի փողերը: Վրաստանից սրիկա քաղաքականություն մենակ Վրաստանն ա վարում: Մուսուլմանական Իրանից վատ են մեզ վերաբերվում: Ինչքան Վրաստանը տնտեսապես զարգանա, էնքան մեր բեռների հարկերը ավելի ա բարձրացնելու: Մի «գեղեցիկ» օր չեմ զարմանա, թե Սահակաշվիլին գալստուկը ուտի, ու որոշի, որ Հայաստանի վրա էմբարգո պետք ա դրվի: 

Իսկ ՆԱՏՕ-ի ու ԵՄ-ի պահով կասեմ, որ իրանք ռուսներից շատ չեն տարբերվում: պարզապես հիմա մի քիչ ավելի շահավետ ա իրանց հետևը մտնել, քան Ռուսաստանի: Վաղը լրիվ հակառակը կարող ա լինի:

----------

Adriano (25.12.2009), h.s. (26.12.2009), ministr (24.12.2009), One_Way_Ticket (24.12.2009), REAL_ist (25.12.2009)

----------


## Artgeo

> Եթե խոսքը գնումա պատերազմի ժամանակ ռմբակոծման մասին, ապա պատերազմում ամեն ինչ էլ հնարավորա: Մասնավորապես ռմբակոծվեցին ոչ միայն հարակից գյուղերը, այլ նաև Վրաստանի ռազմաբազաները, նավահանգիստները և այլն:
>  Իսկ եթե խոսքը գնում ա մինչև պատերազմը ռմբակոծման մասին, ապա ստեղ ճիշտը գտնելը շատ դժվարա, որովհետև նման դեպքերում երկու կողմն էլ մեղադրում են իրար նախահարձակ լինելու մեջ: Թեկուզ հենց մեր ու Ադրբեջանի օրինակով նայենք: Նրանք էն կողմից են մեղադրում իրենց դիրքերը գնդակոծելու և մարդ սպանելու մեջ, մենք էլ մեր հերթին նրանց ենք մեղադրում: Եվ այդպես շարունակ: Հիմա եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ խաղաղապահները թեթև են զինված լինում, գումարած նրան, որ ռմբակոծելու դեպքում Սահակաշվիլին աշխարհով մեկ վայնասուն կբարձրացներ, պահանջելով ռուսներից հետ վերցնել խաղաղապահի մանդատը, և գոնե այդպիսով հիմք ստեղծելով իր հետագա գործողությունների համար, քիչ հավանական եմ համարում ռուսների կողմից ռմբակոծությունը:


Բարի, քո դիրքորոշումը ինձ պարզ է: Եթե Ադրբեջանը ռմբակոծի Իջևանը, ապա հայերը նրանց մայրիկը կլացացնեն, իսկ երբ Ռուսաստանն է ռմբակոծում վրացակն գյուղերը, ապա նրանց հերն էլ անիծաց, թող չքվեն անհետք...
Օգոստոսի 5-ին, 6-ին, 7-ին Վրաստանի կողմից ԲԱԶՄԱԹԻՎ փորձեր են եղել հանդիպելու այսպես կոչված խաղապահների խեկավարության հետ, ինչը չի ստացվել, փորձ է եղել կապնվել նրանց ղեկավար Պուծին ձյայի հետ, ինչը նույնպես հաջողությամբ չի ավարտվել: Այս ամենի մասին կան փաստեր, ՓԱՍՏԵՐ... Վրացական կողմը նույնիսկ ՄԻԱԿՈՂՄԱՆԻ հրադադար է հայտարարել, սակայն ռուսական կողմից շարունակվել է ռմբակոծումը: Կրկնում եմ, փաստեր այս ամենի կան, տեսա և ձայնա ֆայլերի, փաստաթղթերի տեսքով: Սահակաշվիլու վայնասուն վաղուց կար աշխարհով մեկ, բայց ոչ մեկ չէր հավատում... Մինչև որ իրական պատերազմ չսկսվեց ու հետո Սարկոզին պոժառ ընկած վազվզում էր Մոսկվայի ու Թբիլիսիի միջև:



> Արտգեո, ինչու՞ ես Հարավային Օսեթիան անվանում "այսպես կոչված": Իսկ ինչպե՞ս կոչել: Վրաստա՞ն: Ինչի՞ հիման վրա: Նրա հիման վրա, որ Ստալին ձաձան այդպես էր որոշե՞լ: Բայց չէ՞ որ Վրաստանը ԽՍՀՄ ժամանակաշրջանը հայտարարել է օկուպացիա, և դու այդ բնորոշմանը լրիվ համաձայն ես, ինչքան հասկանում եմ: Հարավային Օսեթիան նույնքան իրավունք ունի անկախ լինելու, որքան Լեռնային Ղարաբաղը: Թե՞ քո ՆԱՏՈ/ԵՄ եղբայրական կառույցներից սովորել ես կրկնակի ստանդարտներ կիրառել:
> 
> P.S. Ես մի անգամ էլ քեզ այդ հարցը տվեցի, սրամիտ ձևով շրջանցեցիր:


Չեմ հիշում որտեղ ես տվել և ինչպե՞ս եմ շրջանցել, բայց... Հարցը նրանում է, որ Հարավային Օսեթիա անվանումը արհեստականորեն ստեղծված անվանում է, որը առաջին անգամ օգտագործվել է ռուս զինված ուժերի կողմից 19-րդ դարասկզբին: Հետագայում այդպես են անվանել կրկին ռուսները Վրաստանը գրավելուց հետո 1922 թվականին նոր ստեղծված տարածքային միավորը:
Ցխինվալի ռեգիոն:



> Իսկ ՆԱՏՕ-ի ու ԵՄ-ի պահով կասեմ, որ իրանք ռուսներից շատ չեն տարբերվում: պարզապես հիմա մի քիչ ավելի շահավետ ա իրանց հետևը մտնել, քան Ռուսաստանի: Վաղը լրիվ հակառակը կարող ա լինի:


Հակառակը կլինի, ռուսների հետ կլինենք:  :Wink:

----------


## Artgeo

> Իսկապես անտեղյակ ես, թե ուզում ես ոչ ցանկալի մասերը չնկատել? 
> 
> Աբխազիայում  և Հարավային Օսեթիայում Վրաստանի կողմից ստորագրված միջազգային պայմանագրերի հիման վրա(1992 Սոչիի պայմանագիր, 1994թ. Մոսկվայի պայմանագիր) Ռուսաստանի Դաշնությունը տեղակայել էր խաղաղապահ ուժեր և խաղաղապահական մանդատ ուներ(ССПМ), որը ճանաչվել էր ինչպես ՄԱԿ-ի, այնպես էլ ԵԱՀԿ-ի կողմից: Եվ բնականաբար իր խաղաղապահների նկատմամբ հարձակման հետևանքով ՌԴ-ն ուներ ինքնապաշտպանության իրավունք, որը ամրագրվածա ՄԱԿ-ի կանոնադրությամբ:


Կրկնում եմ, խաղապահները դադարում են խաղաղապահ լինելուց, երբ դառնում են զավթողական զորքի մաս:
Ի դեպ



> В период с 6 по 8 августа позиции грузинских миротворцев постоянно подвергались минометным обстрелам, среди грузинских миротворцев были погибшие. Что сделали российские миротворцы, чтобы предотвратить это? Что было предпринято руководством миротворческого контингента в Южной Осетии и руководством России, чтобы не допустить гибели миротворцев? Мы просим дать юридическую оценку действиям командующего миротворческими силами генерала Кулахметова в период с 1 по 8 августа 2008 года включительно. Нет ли в его действиях признаков преступлений, предусмотренных ст. 283 УК РФ «Халатность», иных нарушений действующих норм и правил?


http://rufront.msk.ru/georgiawar.htm
http://aillarionov.livejournal.com/96879.html

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Չեմ հիշում որտեղ ես տվել և ինչպե՞ս եմ շրջանցել, բայց... Հարցը նրանում է, որ Հարավային Օսեթիա անվանումը արհեստականորեն ստեղծված անվանում է, որը առաջին անգամ օգտագործվել է ռուս զինված ուժերի կողմից 19-րդ դարասկզբին: Հետագայում այդպես են անվանել կրկին ռուսները Վրաստանը գրավելուց հետո 1922 թվականին նոր ստեղծված տարածքային միավորը:
> Ցխինվալի ռեգիոն:


Ռուսների կողմից 19-րդ դարասկզբին մտցված "Հարավային Օսեթիա" անվանումը սխալ է, իսկ ճիշտը 20-րդ դարի վերջում Շեվարնաձեի կողմից մտցված "Ցխինվալի ռեգիոն"-ն է: Ինչ ասեմ  :Pardon: 

Ի դեպ, դու գլխավոր հարցին չպատասխանեցիր: Ինչի՞ հիման վրա պիտի Հարավային Օսեթիան կամ Աբխազիան Վրաստանի կազմում լինեն:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Կրկնում եմ, խաղապահները դադարում են խաղաղապահ լինելուց, երբ դառնում են զավթողական զորքի մաս:


Կրկնում եմ, որ խաղաղապահները առաջինն են ենթարկվել զինված հարձակման: Դա արդեն միջազգայնորեն ապացուցված փաստա:
Իսկ մեջբերածդ ոչնչի մասինա, նույնիսկ խաղաղապահների կողմից իրենց պարտականությունները չկատարելը չի կարող հանգեցնել նրանց նկատմամբ ուժի կիրառման արդարացման:

Պետքա ուղղակի ընդունել դառը իրականությունը, որ Սահակաշվիլին մեծ սխալա գործել խաղաղապահների վրա հարձակվելով, դրանով առիթա տվել Ռուսաստանին օգտագործել իրավիճակը ու վերջնականապես լուծել Օսեթիայի ու Աբխազիայի հարցերը:
Սահակաշվիլին ներքին հոյակապ քաղաքականությունա իրականացնում, որի արդյունքում ակնհայտ զարգացումա ապրել Վրաստանը, ինչը չի կարելի ասել արտաքին քաղաքականության մասին, որտեղ սխալները բացահայտ են: Ընդհանրապես ձեռագիրը շատ նմանա ներքին դեմոկրատ և արտաքին ագրեսոր ԱՄՆ-ին:

----------


## Elmo

> Ի դեպ, դու գլխավոր հարցին չպատասխանեցիր: Ինչի՞ հիման վրա պիտի Հարավային Օսեթիան կամ Աբխազիան Վրաստանի կազմում լինեն:


Բայց ցանկությունը պատճառ չունի: Որովհետև տենց են ուզում: Օրինակ ես 1 000 000 000 դոլլար փող եմ ուզում: Մի հարց ա ինչի՞ եմ ուզում, մի այլ հարց ա իսկ ինչի՞ պետք է իմ ձեռքում էդ փողը հայտնվի:

Բայց սա էլ ոչնիչ: Ամենագլխավոր ճշմարտությունը Նժդեհի բառերով՝ «ուժն է ծնում իրավունք»: Ով ուժեղ ա նրա «ուզում եմ»-ն ա անցնում: Իսկ արդարության վրա վաղուց են տանկերով անցել:

----------

davidus (25.12.2009)

----------


## Artgeo

> Ռուսների կողմից 19-րդ դարասկզբին մտցված "Հարավային Օսեթիա" անվանումը սխալ է, իսկ ճիշտը 20-րդ դարի վերջում Շեվարնաձեի կողմից մտցված "Ցխինվալի ռեգիոն"-ն է: Ինչ ասեմ 
> 
> Ի դեպ, դու գլխավոր հարցին չպատասխանեցիր: Ինչի՞ հիման վրա պիտի Հարավային Օսեթիան կամ Աբխազիան Վրաստանի կազմում լինեն:


Պատմական, իրավական, իմ անձնական ցանկության։
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A8%...D0%B0%D0%B9%29
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%90%...B7%D0%B8%D1%8F

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Պատմական, իրավական, իմ անձնական ցանկության։
> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A8%...D0%B0%D0%B9%29
> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%90%...B7%D0%B8%D1%8F


Տվածդ հղումներից առաջինում, ոչ պատմական, ոչ իրավական փաստարկ չկա: Երկրորդում պատմությունը սկսվում է 1992 թվականից  :LOL: 
Այնպես որ մնում է անձնական ցանկությունդ:

----------


## Հենրիկ Բաբաջանյան

Մի հայ զինվորականի ասելով ռուսական զորքը կորցրել է մոտ հազար զինվոր, ոչ թե՝ 172, որն է հանդիսացել է հետագա որոշումների ընդունման պատճառը…

----------


## Askalaf

> Պիտի հիասթափեցնեմ Ձեզ, հարգելի Adriano, բայց *Սաակաշվիլիին Վրաստանում սիրում են*։ Եվ ավելի քան սիրում են։ Եթե Դուք նման տպավորություն եք ստացել արտերկրի մամուլի հրապարակումներից, ապա դրանց մոտեցումներն այնքան հակասական են, որ որ անհնար է թացը չորից զատել։ Իսկ եթե այդպես եք եզրակացրել Վրաստանում տեղի ունեցող «200000-անոց» ցույցերի կադրերից, ապա թույլ տվեք հիշեցնել, որ նրա իշխանության գալուց հետո ավելի քան 50000 մարդ հայտնվել է բանտում կաշառակերության, պաշտոնեական դիրքի չարաշահման, պետության փողերը յուրացնելու կամ անհիմն վատնելու և այլ նմանատիպ մեղադրանքներով։ Եվ հաստատ դրանց գերակշիռ մեծամասնությունը (եթե ոչ բոլորը) միանգամայն արդարացիորեն է այդ բախտին արժանացել։ Բնական է, որ յուրաքանչյուր բանտարկված գոնե 4 ազգական կարող է ունենալ, որոնք դուրս կգան նախագահի դեմ բողոքելու։ 
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է նրա լեգիտիմությանը, ապա դա շա՜տ վիճահարույց հարց է. անձամբ ինձ համար մի բան է կարևոր. նայեք, թե ինչ վիճակում էր Վրաստանը և ինչքան էր զիջում Հայաստանին մինչև Սաակաշվիլիի իշխանության գալը, հետո էլ համեմատեք, թե այժմ ինչքան առաջ է մեզնից բոլոր ցուցանիշերով։
> Եվ երրորդ. Սաակաշվիլին վրացիների պես շովինիստ ազգին բավական հանդուրժողականություն է սովորեցրել. նա որևէ տեսակի ֆաշիստական գաղափարախոսություն չի հրահրում։ Եթե Սովետական Վրաստանի ժամանակներում և Շևարդնաձեի օրոք հայերը Թբիլիսիում իրենց 3-րդ տեսակի մարդ էին զգում, վախենում էին անգամ հայերեն խոսել, ապա այժմ ոչ մի հայ չի վախենում ազատ զբոսնել Թբիլիսիի փողոցներով։ Մարդիկ վստահ են, որ իրենց իրավունքների ցանկացած ոտնահարման դեպքում յուրաքանչյուր փողոցի անկյունում կանգնած ոստիկան կպաշտպանի իրենց՝ անկախ ազգային պատկանելությունից։ Վրաստանում մեկին ազգային պատկանելության համար վիրավորանք հասցնելը չափազանց խիստ է պատժվում։
> Եվ ի տարբերություն Հայաստանի՝ *ԱՅՆՏԵՂ ՕՐԵՆՔՆԵՐԸ ԳՈՐԾՈՒՄ ԵՆ*, ոչ թե մնում են թղթի վրա։
> Եթե տեսնեք, թե մարդիկ ինչ ցավով են մտածում, որ 2013-ին Սաակաշվիլիի պաշտոնավարման ժամկետը լրանում է, նման թյուրըմբռնում չեք ունենա։
> Գրառումս ներշնչված չէ մամուլի տեսություններից ու քաղաքագետների վերլուծություններից. այն կարելի է վերնագրել *ԱԿԱՆԱՏԵՍԻ ԱՉՔԵՐՈՎ*...


Միանշանակ հավատում եմ, քանի որ նույնը լսել եմ իմ վրացի ընկերոջից։
Իսկ հայկական ու ռուսական «անկախ» լրատվամիջոցների «սրսկած» կարծիքներով առաջնորդվողներին խորհուրդ կտամ ավելի բազմազան դարձնեն լրատվության աղբյուրները։ 

Հ.Գ.Սակայն մնում եմ այն կարծիքին, որ իշխանությունը ցանկացած մարդու փոխում է։

----------


## ministr

> Բարի, քո դիրքորոշումը ինձ պարզ է: Եթե Ադրբեջանը ռմբակոծի Իջևանը, ապա հայերը նրանց մայրիկը կլացացնեն, իսկ երբ Ռուսաստանն է ռմբակոծում վրացակն գյուղերը, ապա նրանց հերն էլ անիծաց, թող չքվեն անհետք...
> Օգոստոսի 5-ին, 6-ին, 7-ին Վրաստանի կողմից ԲԱԶՄԱԹԻՎ փորձեր են եղել հանդիպելու այսպես կոչված խաղապահների խեկավարության հետ, ինչը չի ստացվել, փորձ է եղել կապնվել նրանց ղեկավար Պուծին ձյայի հետ, ինչը նույնպես հաջողությամբ չի ավարտվել: Այս ամենի մասին կան փաստեր, ՓԱՍՏԵՐ... Վրացական կողմը նույնիսկ ՄԻԱԿՈՂՄԱՆԻ հրադադար է հայտարարել, սակայն ռուսական կողմից շարունակվել է ռմբակոծումը: Կրկնում եմ, փաստեր այս ամենի կան, տեսա և ձայնա ֆայլերի, փաստաթղթերի տեսքով: Սահակաշվիլու վայնասուն վաղուց կար աշխարհով մեկ, բայց ոչ մեկ չէր հավատում... Մինչև որ իրական պատերազմ չսկսվեց ու հետո Սարկոզին պոժառ ընկած վազվզում էր Մոսկվայի ու Թբիլիսիի միջև:


Էդ ռմբակոծելու հաշվով ես արդեն ասեցի  :Smile:  Նույնիսկ եթե մի պահ ենթադրենք, որ ռուս խաղաղապահները ռմբակոծում էին վրացական գյուղերը, ապա կարելի էր օրինակ հեռահար կամ ավիացիայի հարվածներով լռեցնել... բայց արի ու տես որ վրացական բանակը` վարժեցված ամերիկացիների կողմից գրոհեց Ցխինվալ: Եթե պրոբլեմը ռուս խաղաղապահն է ապա Ցխինվալի և հարակից գյուղերի բնակչության հետ ինչ գործ ուներ? Եթե նման բան լիներ, ապա աշխարհի դիտորդներին կհավաքեր անմիջապես էդ գյուղերում, որ ցուցյ տար թե տեսեք մեզ ոնց են գնդակողծում: Էդ քո ասած միակողմանի հրադադարը արդեն պարտությունից հետո էր և Վրաստանը ուրիշ ճար չուներ էլ կրակը դադրեցնելուց բացի: Պուտինի հետ ուզեց խոսի երբ ռուսական զորքերը մտան Վրաստան, բայց էդ պահին ոչ ոք ցանկություն չուներ Սահակաշվիլու հետ խոսելու: Արի պատերազմից առաջն ու ընթացքումը մի խառնի իրար  :Smile:  Հետո էլ որ գրում ես փաստ, ցանկալիա էդ փաստը ներկայացնես, որ պարզ լինի:

Համ էլ այս հարցին չպատասխանեցիր  :Smile: 




> Ի միջի այլոց նման մի պատմություն էլ Արցախումա: Մարդիկ ինքնորոշվել են ըստ ՕՐԵՆՔԻ, հիմա դու համարում ես Արցախը Ադրբեջանի մաս թե անկախ միավոր? Եթե Ադրբեջանը հարձակվի Արցախի վրա, ըստ քեզ որոնք պետք է լինեն Հայաստանի քայլերը?
> 1. Լռի
> 2. Դիմի միջազգային կառույցներին
> 3. Վնասազերծի ռմբակոծողներին
> 
> Սպասում եմ պատասխանիդ

----------


## Artgeo

> Էդ ռմբակոծելու հաշվով ես արդեն ասեցի  Նույնիսկ եթե մի պահ ենթադրենք, որ ռուս խաղաղապահները ռմբակոծում էին վրացական գյուղերը, ապա կարելի էր օրինակ հեռահար կամ ավիացիայի հարվածներով լռեցնել...


Մոտավորապես տենց էլ արել են՝ գրադով  :LOL: 



> բայց արի ու տես որ վրացական բանակը` վարժեցված ամերիկացիների կողմից գրոհեց Ցխինվալ:


Որտեղ բացի ռուզ, օս, կազակ զինվորներից գրեթե ոչ ոք չկար։ Խնդրում եմ ստախոս ռուսական ալիքների լացակումած կադրերը չբերել, որպես հակափաստարկ…



> Ի միջի այլոց նման մի պատմություն էլ Արցախումա: Մարդիկ ինքնորոշվել են ըստ ՕՐԵՆՔԻ, հիմա դու համարում ես Արցախը Ադրբեջանի մաս թե անկախ միավոր? Եթե Ադրբեջանը հարձակվի Արցախի վրա, ըստ քեզ որոնք պետք է լինեն Հայաստանի քայլերը?
> 1. Լռի
> 2. Դիմի միջազգային կառույցներին
> 3. Վնասազերծի ռմբակոծողներին
> 
> Սպասում եմ պատասխանիդ


Արցախը դե ֆակտո անկախ/Հայաստանից կախյալ է, դե յուրե շարունակում է մնալ Ադրբեջանի մաս։
Պեփք է ամեն ինչ անել, որ հարձակման գործը չհասնի։ Իսկ եթե հասավ, ապա առաջին կետը բացառվում է։ Երկրորդ ու երրորդը պիտի անի, միաժամանակ։ Վրաստանում մի քիչ ուշացավ երկրորդ կետը, բայց երրորդը գերազանց իրականացվեց։

----------


## Artgeo

> Տվածդ հղումներից առաջինում, ոչ պատմական, ոչ իրավական փաստարկ չկա: Երկրորդում պատմությունը սկսվում է 1992 թվականից 
> Այնպես որ մնում է անձնական ցանկությունդ:


Թեկուզ։ Հորեղբորս կինը օս է, ամեն Նոր Տարի Ցխինվալիի մոտակա գյուղում նրա օս մոր կողմից սարքած կարմիր գինի էր բերում, խմում էինք խաղաղության, եղբայրության, ուրախության կենացը։ Այսօր ես Պուծին ձյայի պատճառով զրկված եմ գինուց, իսկ հորեղբորս կինը արդեն տարի ու կես չի տեսել մորը, հիվանդ քրոջը… Ու քանի դեռ ռուս զինվորի սապոգը տրորում ա մեր սուրբ հողը, իսկ մենք կենդանի ենք՝ պայքարը ավարտված չէ։

----------


## Javakhk

> Փաստորեն Սաակաշվիլին շատ հեռատես էր որ կարողացավ Վրաստանը ազատել այնպիսի ծանր բեռից ...
> 
> ... աստված տա Ջավախքի պես ծանր խնդիրն էլ քցի Վրաստանի ուսերի վրայից խոստանում եմ որ Սաակաշվիլու նկարները կկպցնեմ սաղ տան պատերիս:


Միայն պասիվ սպասելը քիչ է,պետք է օգնել պրն Սահակշվիլուն: Ի վերջ Հայաստանի պատվո շքանշանի ասպետ է...
 :Cool:

----------


## ministr

> Արցախը դե ֆակտո անկախ/Հայաստանից կախյալ է, դե յուրե շարունակում է մնալ Ադրբեջանի մաս։
> Պեփք է ամեն ինչ անել, որ հարձակման գործը չհասնի։ Իսկ եթե հասավ, ապա առաջին կետը բացառվում է։ Երկրորդ ու երրորդը պիտի անի, միաժամանակ։ Վրաստանում մի քիչ ուշացավ երկրորդ կետը, բայց երրորդը գերազանց իրականացվեց։


Իսկ էդ որ օրենքով է Ադրբեջանի մաս?

----------


## Marduk

> Իսկ էդ որ օրենքով է Ադրբեջանի մաս?


Ստալինի օրենքով  :LOL: 
Վրաստանում մինչև հիմա կան Ստալինի արձաններ, երևում է նրա գծած սահմանները շատ են սիրում...  :LOL:

----------


## ministr

Ես ել եմ տեսել... ծննդավայրում կա արձանը:

----------


## Artgeo

> Իսկ էդ որ օրենքով է Ադրբեջանի մաս?


Միջազգային։ 
Նույնիսկ «եղբայրական» Ռուսաստանը չի ճանաչել, էլ չեմ խոսում Վենեսուելայի, Կուբայի, Նիկարագուայի, տեռորիստական խմբավորում ՀԱՄԱՍ-ի ու ջրի տակ անցնող ՆԱՈՒՐՈՒ -ի ( :LOL: ) մասին։

----------


## ministr

Միջազգային որ? Կոնկրետ

----------


## REAL_ist

ՀՀ-ն էլ չի ճանաչել ու հետո?
ԼՂՀ-ն միջազգային իրավունքի սուբյետկա` իր անկախության համարող պայքարող ազգ: Իսկ Ադրբեջանի մասա մենակ Ադրբեջանի սահմանդրությամբ,  հակառակ դեպքում միջազգային կառույցները ժամանակ չէին ծախսի ու կճանաչեին խնդրի լուծումը բացառապես Ադրբեջանի տարածքային ամբողջականության սկզբունքից ելնելով:

Արտգեո մի հարց քեզ, Ախալքալաքի հայությունը իրավունք ունի ինքնորոշվելու? Եթե վաղը հայերը ինքնորոշվեն հանրաքվեով որոշեն միանալ Հայաստանին, դու ճիշտ կհամարես?

----------


## ministr

ԼՂՀ-ն, լինելով ինքնավար մարզ ԽՍՀՄ տարիներին,  անկախությունա հռչակել նույն հիմքերով, ինչ որ Ադրբեջանը: 
 Իսկ Օսեթիան ու Աբխազիան ինչով են պակաս?

----------


## Artgeo

> Միջազգային որ? Կոնկրետ


ԽԶ, Ռեալիստին հարցրու, էն ա, արդեն միջազգային սուբյեկտա համարում ԼՂՀ-ն, նենց տպավորություն ա, կարծես ամբողջ աշխարհը ԼՂՀ-ի հետ բանակցություններ վարելով ա քնում-արթնանում, բայց արի ու տես, որ նույնիսկ բանակցություններում ԼՂՀ-ն որպես սուբյեկտ չկա։ 
Բայց դե այս ամենը ինչ կապ ունի Սահակաշվիլու հոգեկան վիճակի հետ, անկեղծ ասած չեմ հասկանում։  :Think:

----------


## Artgeo

> ՀՀ-ն էլ չի ճանաչել ու հետո?Արտգեո մի հարց քեզ, Ախալքալաքի հայությունը իրավունք ունի ինքնորոշվելու? Եթե վաղը հայերը ինքնորոշվեն հանրաքվեով որոշեն միանալ Հայաստանին, դու ճիշտ կհամարես?


Մի հատ տեղացի հայերին հարցրու էլի, արդյո՞ք  ուզում են «ինքնորոշվեն» ու Հայաստանի նման երկրին միանան, Վրաստանի նման երկիրը թողած… Համ էլ, ոչ մեկ չի խանգարում «ինքնորոշվել» ու գնալ Հայաստան։ Ոչ ոքի Վրաստանում հակառակ ցանկության չեն պահում  :Wink: 
Նույնը վաղը-մյուս օր օսերի ու աբխազների հետ ա լինելու։

----------


## REAL_ist

> Մի հատ տեղացի հայերին հարցրու էլի, արդյո՞ք ուզում են «ինքնորոշվեն» ու Հայաստանի նման երկրին միանան, Վրաստանի նման երկիրը թողած… Համ էլ, ոչ մեկ չի խանգարում «ինքնորոշվել» ու գնալ Հայաստան։ Ոչ ոքի Վրաստանում հակառակ ցանկության չեն պահում


Ես ինչքան ախալքալաքցու հարցրել եմ, սաղ էլ ուզում են, չգիտեմ դու ում ես հարցրել: 

Ոչ ոք չի խանգարում? Բան չունեմ ասելու, վերջերս Վրաստանի կողմից ինքնորոշումը հարգելը ապացուցող փայլուն օրինակների ականատես եղանք: Նույնիսկ ներքին ինքնորոշման իրավունքը չի հարգվում, դու ասումես չեն խանգարում ինքնորոշվել:

Իսկ ԼՂՀ-ն միջազգային իրավունքի սուբյեկտա, ինչի հիմքը 1991թ. հանրաքվենա: Օսերը ու աբխազները նույնպես միջազգային իրավունքի սուբյեկտ են: Ճանաչումը երբեք չի ստեղծում սուբյեկտ, այն ուղղակի արձանագրումա, որ պետությունը` որպես սուբյեկտ առկայա: Իսկ նման արձանագրումը շատ դեպքերում կարա տարիներ ձգվի զուտ քաղաքական պատճառներով: Պատմության մեջ բազմաթիվ են օրինակները, երբ պետությունները գոյատևել են մինչև ճանաչումը: Դրա համար էլ գոյություն ունի անկախության համար պայքարող ազգ ինքնուրույն սուբյեկտ, որը բնորոշվումա որպես պետություն տեղծման փուլում: ԼՂՀ-ն արդեն ժամանակին բանակցություններին մասնակցում էր, ինչը արդեն հիմքա նրան սուբյեկտ համարելու, այլ բան որ անտաղանդ քաղաքականության հետևանքով դուրսա մնացել բանակցություններից:

----------


## Artgeo

> Ես ինչքան ախալքալաքցու հարցրել եմ, սաղ էլ ուզում են, չգիտեմ դու ում ես հարցրել:


Դե ասում եմ, բարի ճանապարհ, ոչ մեկ, ոչ մեկին չի խանգարում լքել սեփական պետությունը, սեփական երկիրը։ Ամեն մարդ ինքը պիտի իր մեջ գտնի ցանկություն ու ուժ սեփական երկիրը կառուցելու, սեփական փոքր ներդրումը ունենալու, սեփական իրավունքները պաշտպանելու համար։ 




> Իսկ ԼՂՀ-ն միջազգային իրավունքի սուբյեկտա, ինչի հիմքը 1991թ. հանրաքվենա: Օսերը ու աբխազները նույնպես միջազգային իրավունքի սուբյեկտ են: Ճանաչումը երբեք չի ստեղծում սուբյեկտ, այն ուղղակի արձանագրումա, որ պետությունը` որպես սուբյեկտ առկայա: Իսկ նման արձանագրումը շատ դեպքերում կարա տարիներ ձգվի զուտ քաղաքական պատճառներով: Պատմության մեջ բազմաթիվ են օրինակները, երբ պետությունները գոյատևել են մինչև ճանաչումը: Դրա համար էլ գոյություն ունի անկախության համար պայքարող ազգ ինքնուրույն սուբյեկտ, որը բնորոշվումա որպես պետություն տեղծման փուլում: ԼՂՀ-ն արդեն ժամանակին բանակցություններին մասնակցում էր, ինչը արդեն հիմքա նրան սուբյեկտ համարելու, այլ բան որ անտաղանդ քաղաքականության հետևանքով դուրսա մնացել բանակցություններից:


Կարող եմ խնդրել որևէ միջազգային փաստաթղթի օրինակ բերել, որտեղ ԼՂՀ-ն հիշատակվում է որպես միջազգային հարաբերությունների սուբյեկտ, սակայն չեմ անի, քանի որ թեման բացարձակապես Արցախի մասին չէ։  :Wink: 

Վերադառնանք գիժ Միշային։ Ասում են Լոռիից ծտեր ա զակազ տալիս, ճի՞շտ ա  :LOL:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Դե ասում եմ, բարի ճանապարհ, ոչ մեկ, ոչ մեկին չի խանգարում լքել սեփական պետությունը, սեփական երկիրը։ Ամեն մարդ ինքը պիտի իր մեջ գտնի ցանկություն ու ուժ սեփական երկիրը կառուցելու, սեփական փոքր ներդրումը ունենալու, սեփական իրավունքները պաշտպանելու համար։


Սեփական պետությունը? Ինչքան գիտեմ հայը մենակ մի հայրենիք ունի` Հայաստանը: Դարեր շարունակ հայկական հանդիսացող և հայերով բնակեցված հողերը պետքա լինեն Հայաստանի կազմում:


> Կարող եմ խնդրել որևէ միջազգային փաստաթղթի օրինակ բերել, որտեղ ԼՂՀ-ն հիշատակվում է որպես միջազգային հարաբերությունների սուբյեկտ, սակայն չեմ անի, քանի որ թեման բացարձակապես Արցախի մասին չէ։


Դե որ նման ցանկություն ունենաս, նման փաստաթղթերի գոյության մասին կիմանաս:

----------


## Artgeo

> Սեփական պետությունը? Ինչքան գիտեմ հայը մենակ մի հայրենիք ունի` Հայաստանը:


Բա ես էլ դա եմ ասում, Շառլ Ազնավուրը ի՞նչ հայ, շատ-շատ «ֆրանցուզ, ս արմյանսկիմ պռոեսխոժդենիեմ»։ Արա, դե ճիշտ էին էլի ասում, վրացի մեռնում եմ…

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Բա ես էլ դա եմ ասում, Շառլ Ազնավուրը ի՞նչ հայ, շատ-շատ «ֆրանցուզ, ս արմյանսկիմ պռոեսխոժդենիեմ»։


Այդպես էլ կա։ Ազնավուրն ինքն է ասել, որ ինքը հայկական ծագումով ֆրանսիացի է։

----------


## Artgeo

Սահակաշվիլին խելագար ա: Մի երկու շաբաթ ա Ռուսաստան-Վրաստան սահմանը փակ է եղանակի պատաճառով, իսկ ինքը չի հարձակվում «քնած» Ցխինվալիի վրա: Միայն խելագարը կհարձակվեր «քնած» Ցխինվալիի վրա, երբ կարմիր բանակը այնտեղ «զորավարժություն» էր անցկացնում…



> А я хочу начать со смешной новости о том, что у нас Грузия почему-то в эту неделю прошедшую не напала на Южную Осетию. Видимо, большинство слушателей даже не поймет, о чем речь. А я напоминаю, что на Транскаме всю прошлую неделю были лавины, и Южная Осетия была отрезана от России. И таким образом были просто идеальные условия для грузинского нападения. Но даже ни одна собака не прогавкала, что, может быть, Грузия нападет. Как известно, у нас Грузия пытается напасть на Южную Осетию только тогда, исторически замечено, когда проводятся в этот момент российские учения, когда в Южной Осетии полно российских войск, когда Южная Осетия имеет прекрасное сообщение с Россией. Вот тогда, когда в Кабарде все перекрывается и объявляется антитеррористическая операция, тогда наши генералы начинают говорить «Сейчас Грузия нападет на Южную Осетию».
> 
> Кстати говоря, тот же самый Транскам, в лавинах на котором застряло несколько съемочных групп российского телевидения... Я просто пытаюсь понять, чего они, собственно, там снимали? Потому что как-то, может, я чего-то пропустила, но я как-то не заметила особо передач о восстановлении Южной Осетии. Может, опять же, я чего-то пропустила.
> 
> Но, вот, поразительная вещь. Из Южной Осетии в результате этнических чисток – я повторяю слово «этнических чисток», оно засвидетельствовано комиссией Тальявини, которая очень плохо относилось к Грузии – так вот, в результате этнических чисток со стороны южных осетин сбежало где-то тысяч 30 грузин.
> 
> Все они получили свои дома, все они живут в частных домиках одноэтажных, трехкомнатных по 25 тысяч штука. Эти дома давно уже выстроила Грузия, причем именно Грузия, никакой не Евросоюз. Евросоюз тоже строил, но у него получилось ровно в 2 раза дороже и строил он в 2 раза дольше.
> 
> Вот, в Южной Осетии сейчас по свидетельствам очевидцев, ну, 15-17 тысяч человек максимум проживает, то есть меньше, чем сбежало грузин. Вот, почему для них нельзя построить дома даже в рамках потемкинской деревни?


http://www.echo.msk.ru/programs/code/647347-echo/

----------

Rammer (16.01.2010)

----------


## pispers

> Մի հատ տեղացի հայերին հարցրու էլի, արդյո՞ք  ուզում են «ինքնորոշվեն» ու Հայաստանի նման երկրին միանան, Վրաստանի նման երկիրը թողած… Համ էլ, ոչ մեկ չի խանգարում «ինքնորոշվել» ու գնալ Հայաստան։


Իսկ Վրաստանի քաղաքական դաշտը էսօրվա օրով ինչո՞վ է տարբերվում Հայաստանի քաղաքական դաշտից:

----------


## zanazan

> Դե իհարկե իրանց դա ձեռ ա տալիս,որ հետագայում հողի կռիվ չլինի համ էլ ուզում են իրանք իրանցով մնան:Իմ կարծիքով ավելի լավ կլինի գան Հայաստան միևնույնն է հայը երբեք էլ չի փորձի Ջավախքը վրացիքի ձեռից վերձնի ուստի ավելի լավա գան իրանց հայրենիքում ապրեն:


"նիկագդա նե գավարի նիկագդա"  :Smile: 
հենց ղարաբաղի հարցը փակվի, 15 րոպե հետո Ջավախքը կհայտարարի իրա անկախության մասին..

----------


## Artgeo

> Իսկ Վրաստանի քաղաքական դաշտը էսօրվա օրով ինչո՞վ է տարբերվում Հայաստանի քաղաքական դաշտից:


Բացարձակապես ոչ մի բանով։ Ընդամենը երկու ընդգծված ընդդիմադիր հեռուստաալիք կա, ընդդիմությունը մի քանի ամիս բողոքի ակցիաներ ա կազմակերպում, ոչ մեկ չի ցրում։ Ցրելուց էլ ոչ մեկ չի մահանում, նախագահն էլ ցրելուց հետո հրաժարական ա տալիս, այլ ոչ նախագահական երդում տալիս։ Ընդդիմադիրները ազատ խոսում են ցանկացած ալիքով, ընդ որում ուղիղ եթերում։ Հեչ, ոչ մի տարբերություն։

Էս քանի օր ա ռուսական «Մոսկոու նեվեր սլիփ» երգն ա կպել։  :LOL:  Էս երգը Վրաստանի կողմից «քնած» Ցխինվալիի վրա «հարձակվելուց» հետո ա գրվել։  :LOL:  Ստրախովկա  :LOL: 



> "նիկագդա նե գավարի նիկագդա" 
> հենց ղարաբաղի հարցը փակվի, 15 րոպե հետո Ջավախքը կհայտարարի իրա անկախության մասին..


Չի լինի այդպիսի բան։ 


Ի դեպ, նորություններ Վրաստանից, ազգային փոքրամասնություններին վերաբերող։ Ուրեմն էս խելագարի կողմից նշանակված նոր կրթության նախարարը որոշել է ԲՈՒՀ երի տեղերի 5 տոկոսը տալ հայերին և ադրբեջանցիներին, որոնց հնարավորություն կտրվի մեկ տարի սովորել նախապատրաստական կուրսում, որից հետո հանձնելով վրացերեն լեզվի քննությունը ընդունվել ԲՈՒՀ։ Սենց բաներ։

----------


## Արիացի

Հետաքրքիր հարցազրույց է Սահակաշվիլու հետ` Ռուսաստանի հետ հարաբերությունների, Աբխազիայի ու Օսեթիայի և այլ հարցերի հետ կապված:
http://www.kommersant.ru/doc.aspx?DocsID=1327192

----------

